# Wookey's Great Big Big Brother 2010 Thread



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

At long last, it's almost here; the last ever Channel 4 UK series of Big Brother is gearing up it's marketing for what will surely be the series to end them all!

Davina leads again, joined by that dishy silver fox George Lamb, and someone called Emma Willis, who did her YTS in the Jungle.

Five days to go till launch night!!

Official BB11 website launched today: click for peeks.

Meanwhile, the final house is revealed, with a decorative scheme that can only be described as "understated". In other words, it looks like Liberace has glitter-vommed into Kylie's handbag.







Link to more pix.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 5, 2010)

Just five days to LAUNCH !

Thanks for the advanced notice.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2010)

In the dim distant past I have watched. 

I think this time I will resist. 

It will probably not take much resisting tbh.


----------



## madamv (Jun 5, 2010)

The house looks very interesting...  I have watched the early ones, then lost interest around 6 I think.   I always love CBB though.   

I shall watch opening night, see if it grips me...   If not, I can always keep up to date by reading the thread


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

My favourite bit every year is our very own OrangesandLemons, with his odds-watching and backstage whispers!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 5, 2010)

Wookey said:


> My favourite bit every year is our very own *OrangesandLemons, with his odds-watching and backstage whispers!*



Indeed.
Fantastic,knowledgeable contributions.

But the Trolls attack.......


And destroy the Thread.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> But the Trolls attack.......
> 
> 
> And destroy the Thread.



That's why this thread is protected by a Wookey. I will eat any knobhead who dares try to disrupt our fun.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 5, 2010)

Wookey said:


> That's why this thread is protected by a Wookey.* I will eat any knobhead who dares try to disrupt our fun.*



Good luck to you.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2010)

bad year to end during world cup year!!!!


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> bad year to end during world cup year!!!!



Sorry, World what year??


----------



## starfish (Jun 5, 2010)

Watched them all but decided to give up on last years before it even started. It is the last one ever though.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Good luck to you.



Well, if I don't eat them, I will at least tut, demonstratively.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2010)

You're very kind Wookey, but I certainly don't have any kind of backstage access whatsoever 

I'm looking forward to this year's show. The big news is that 24 hr live feed is BACK (albeit on the internet, and at a price). There's also some E4 live feed too, a la CBB this year. This is absolutely vital, the lack of live feed last year hobbled what should have been a vintage year.

Not sure what else is happening yet, I've only had a quick look over on ds to be honest. Apparently there will be 70-odd wannabe housemates on launch night and they find out who's going in during the first show. I like the sound of that, more scope for suprises.

Although obviously they will find a way to completely fuck it up, as is by now traditional.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

I wonder what weirdos they have lined up for us this year?

And how many rules they're gonna break seeing as it's the last one!?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> You're very kind Wookey, but I certainly don't have any kind of backstage access whatsoever



But you are very well-informed, and you have always given me another perspective on the show!

See, already you are telling me things I didn't know.


----------



## starfish (Jun 5, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I wonder what weirdos they have lined up for us this year?
> 
> And how many rules they're gonna break seeing as it's the last one!?



That was why i gave up last year. Was getting too predictable & a bit boring.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 5, 2010)

The best that can be said for this series of Big brother is that it's the last one.

If the TV execs would have the foresight and backbone to kill of all its bastard offspring as well, that would be great, ta muchly.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

starfish said:


> That was why i gave up last year. Was getting too predictable & a bit boring.



I've missed other years, mainly because of other things going on in my life. This year, I have to admit I don't have a telly, as it broke a few months ago and we are seeing what life is like without one....

So I will get my gossip from here, watch clips online, and bug my mates on Friday nights to go round and see the evictions.

You can start to see why I began this thread.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Brther. Gerge Lamb.



That is all.

*leaves thread.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 5, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I've missed other years, mainly because of other things going on in my life. This year, I have to admit I don't have a telly, as it broke a few months ago and we are seeing what life is like without one....
> 
> So I will get my gossip from here, watch clips online, and bug my mates on Friday nights to go round and see the evictions.
> 
> You can start to see why I began this thread.



Not sure i believe you.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

editor said:


> Big Brther. Gerge Lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



h!

K then!

I don't hear a damn word George Lamb is saying, I'm too busy staring at him.

But I'll keep you updated with all your BB news, Editor, don't worry, and we'll maintain this public fiction that you really hate it, nudge nudge.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Not sure i believe you.



What, that I don't have a telly?

Ask me anything about recent telly, I dare you. I bet I don't know the answer!


----------



## starfish (Jun 5, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I've missed other years, mainly because of other things going on in my life. This year, I have to admit I don't have a telly, as it broke a few months ago and we are seeing what life is like without one....
> 
> So I will get my gossip from here, watch clips online, and bug my mates on Friday nights to go round and see the evictions.
> 
> You can start to see why I began this thread.



I might watch a bit then, just to keep you informed of course


----------



## strung out (Jun 5, 2010)

i'll be not watching but trying to wind people up on here as usual i expect


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 5, 2010)

Wookey said:


> What, that I don't have a telly?
> 
> Ask me anything about recent telly, I dare you. I bet I don't know the answer!



Still,do not believe you.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2010)

Yay!!


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Still,do not believe you.



Yup. I had to go round my mum's tonight for BGT semi-final, and tomorrow I have two and a half hours at mum's for the final (and she's providing the nibbles, winner.)

It did go pop about 6 weeks ago. The house is very quiet without it.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Yay!!



Yay and thrice YAY, Strumpers!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 5, 2010)

Wookey said:


> *Yup.* I had to go round my mum's tonight for BGT semi-final, and tomorrow I have two and a half hours at mum's for the final (and she's providing the nibbles, winner.)
> 
> It did go pop about 6 weeks ago. The house is very quiet without it.



Then you are not an appropriate host to this Thread.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Then you are not appropriate to host this Thread.



Call it post-modernist irony. My laptop is also on it's last legs, so I might have to pigeon post my thoughts to you.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jun 5, 2010)

Wookey said:


> *Call it post-modernist irony.* My laptop is also on it's last legs, so I might have to pigeon post my thoughts to you.



I call it "Username Recognition."


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I call it "Username Recognition."



Saywhatsit?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 6, 2010)

*Admires sparkly thread, ready for the new series. Ready in plenty of time. Early, even, you might say.*


----------



## madamv (Jun 6, 2010)

And I too like orangesandlemons updates etc...  Even though I rarely watch it, I keep up to date with the U75 thread.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2010)

*bounce*


----------



## Wookey (Jun 6, 2010)

(((strumps and Mdm V)))


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this the one in which Blears has her office?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2010)

So according to Phil Edgar Jones (BB bigwig) there's going to be some kind of _talking robot_ in the lounge setting them tasks and shit.

Well... that's good.


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2010)

Bb

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm hoping this year is going to be really silly and really fun. I don't want evil BB I want piss-taking BB. Winding up the housemates, stupid tasks, loads of booze. 

Bring on the freaks and wannabe's, I'm ready.


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2010)

I heard the theme is circus.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2010)

Pics and biogs of the 79 "hopefuls" have already been leaked on twitter, the usual suspects really and most of the newspaper rumours were right. They're embargoed 'till midnight, but after that they should be all over the place.
Presumably Endemol etc don't mind people knowing, so long as the final housemates remain relatively secret (although it's not hard to predict a few of them).


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2010)

yep bring on the fun and the booze and the sillyness 

and also the only time I speak to orangesanlemons


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll be watching!

I loved it series 1 to series 5 or 6.

Haven't bothered so much since, but it's the last one so it'll be nostalgia aplenty.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 7, 2010)

BBC report that old housemates could be making an appearance!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment_and_arts/10257113.stm

I wouldn't mind seeing our Craig again. 

That dull Welsh winner Rachael can cock off though.


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2010)

> Craig Phillips and Nick Bateman told BBC Radio 4's Front Row programme: "We might show our face in there, yes."
> 
> But series one winner Phillips refused to confirm he has struck a deal, and Bateman said a contract is not signed.
> 
> Both men agreed the final series should have been a competition between the show's 10 previous champions.



I've been saying this for bloody years.


----------



## madamv (Jun 7, 2010)

ooooooooooohhhh


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2010)

The link to all the potential housemates is here.

It's not really a spoiler, the press have had meet-and-greet "speed dating" sessions with them all, and their details are going to be in all the seedy rags 2moro. Someone on here must know a couple of these suspects!

Edit: there are better pictures here.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 8, 2010)

Ooh, there's some crackers!!







Zoe: An independent minister, she bought the title on the internet. Refers to herself as Dolly Rotten. She has an image of A-Ha’s ‘Take On Me’ video tattooed on her arm.

I would quite like her, I think.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 8, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I've been saying this for bloody years.



Like Amazing Race all stars or whatever they called it.  


I have just looked through all the contenders and I don't know any.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2010)

Wookie, if she gets in there'll be at least 20 pages of this thread taken up by people trying to persuade the board she posts on here. I'm not sure my sides could take the strain this time round.

I like the look of Alexis, 27 from London, but sadly it seems she's some kind of arms dealer or constructor of Polaris missiles or something. Ah well, through the barricades and all that...


----------



## Wookey (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't fancy any of them. That could make for a slow summer.

By the way, the man is coming in the morning to see if he can fix the telly, so I can watch BB and the little fella can watch his Soccerball Championship 2010.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2010)

Circus?! OOoooo!
*goes off to look at pics*



aqua said:


> yep bring on the fun and the booze and the sillyness
> *and also the only time I speak to orangesanlemons*


Yes! Where the hell does he go in between BBs!??


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2010)

Here we go!!

Josie looks fun.


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2010)

You know, I thought I might give it a go but I was washing up and then all I could hear was some horrendous screaming, so I had to turn it over.

I might watch later when they've calmed down.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2010)

Lol. That was the Bristol girl, bit excited.


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 9, 2010)

I know Steve Gill, the ex soldier with one eye and no legs  His first wife is truly evil and owes me thousands of pounds  She will be in the papers on Sunday trying to make money no doubt.


Looks like i will be watching another series having vowed to myself not to.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 9, 2010)

oooh a squatter!1


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 9, 2010)

"I like having intellectual conversations" LOL


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

imagine being told you have a month to live by someone called sunshine


----------



## N_igma (Jun 9, 2010)

That squatter girl is such a silly cunt as is sunshine sparkle face. 

Only normal one in there is unibrow guy. I hope he wins.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> imagine being told you have a month to live by someone called sunshine



With sparkles on her doctor's badge. Fucking hell, worse than Harry Hill.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure about this mob so far I have to say. The circus music is getting my tits though!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> With sparkles on her doctor's badge. Fucking hell, worse than Harry Hill.



dr sunshine at your cervix


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeh I'm not excited about that lot at mo...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

i don't like how they know each other already - it kind of spoils the whole bb dynamic


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2010)

obv. they knew each other previously in a lot of other bbs too.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2010)

This is horrendous, especially that Shabby thing 

Thank fuck I'll a least be too drunk watching football for the next few weeks to pay it any proper attention. 

They should have put the non-celebrity version out of it's misery years ago.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> dr sunshine at your cervix



 haha!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 9, 2010)

Mmm fit oz guy. Crap hair tho.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> dr sunshine at your cervix



V. good. 

She's a Sally Phillips 'Smack the Pony' character brought to life.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2010)

Relevant to this thread...sort of...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm watching the live feed and it doesn't look good so far. Everyone looks bored and tired, and the conversation's been bland and uninspiring considering it's night one. Atm the posh guy is droning on about the tv work he's done in Ladette to Lady and Celeb Come Dine With Me.  

Early days yet obv.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 10, 2010)

God, 'I'm from Milton Keynes' 

I prefer the concrete cows as an advert..!!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 10, 2010)

Dunno why they bothered with not telling the housemates who would go in before they did, as if the audience care about how they're feeling when they find out like that. Plus it made it boring that they all pretty much knew each other.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

There's not many mature people in there, are there? Who's the oldest?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2010)

Steve, the army guy who got his entire body blown up, has 8 kids and does loads of charity work.
I mean, who's going to be heartless enough to vote him out or nominate him? Assuming he can hack it this could be a more tedious procession than Pete in BB7.

I'm sure he's a lovely chap, but bad planning from BB imo.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd vote him out if I didn't like him. Do people really get the sympathy vote??


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 10, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Steve, the army guy who got his entire body blown up, has 8 kids and does loads of charity work.
> I mean, who's going to be heartless enough to vote him out or nominate him? Assuming he can hack it this could be a more tedious procession than Pete in BB7.
> 
> I'm sure he's a lovely chap, but bad planning from BB imo.




  He has nothing to do with at least 3 of those children, his 1st wife (bearer of his first 3) is a complete bitch and liar (caused my family all kinds of grief and owes me several thousands of pounds).  She claims he was violent to her, beating her and breaking bones.  As i know her only too well i suspect it is bullshit but if the papers are brave enough to publish her stories (she is in debt and i am certain she will try and sell 'her victim story') then the public might just turn on him.  Of course, in the current climate, a maimed ex soldier who does charity work is not ideal for a media backlash.  I barely know Steve, he has been amiable when we have met, his first wife is a cash hungry, manipulative evil type who i know will try and ruin this for him while making as much money as possible.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 10, 2010)

How do you pronounce Caoimhe ?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 10, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> How do you pronounce Caoimhe ?



It was pronounced "Kee-va"


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 10, 2010)

That has to be the weirdest non-intuitive pronounciation ever!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Espresso (Jun 10, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> That has to be the weirdest non-intuitive pronounciation ever!



It's a name from the Irish language.
If you want you mind weirded out even more, some folk would pronounce it as kwee-vuh. Really short final syllable. All depends how Irish you want to go with it and which type of Irish language origins you're using. And more - it's a form of the name Kevin.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Cant wait for BBLB


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 10, 2010)

Wasnt very impressed last night if Im honest!
I woke up at 5am to the live feed and they were all still up messing around.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 10, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I'm watching the live feed and it doesn't look good so far. Everyone looks bored and tired, and the conversation's been bland and uninspiring considering it's night one. Atm the posh guy is droning on about the tv work he's done in Ladette to Lady and Celeb Come Dine With Me.
> 
> Early days yet obv.



Just realised (sad case that I am) that Bens work on Come Dine With Me was at Raef (from the Apprentice) friend.

http://www.channel4.com/food/on-tv/come-dine-with-me/series-6/celebrity-special-2/



Wookey said:


> There's not many mature people in there, are there? Who's the oldest?



I thought for a change they had at least removed the teenagers? This didn't seem to reduce the immediate squeal level


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

Ah yes, very few very young ones as well.

As for the legless soldier, it occured to me that if he's a really nice bloke he would be a shoe-in (!) for winnning, but he could well be a twonk.

I hate the posh bloke viscerally already. Can you ever shake off your class allegiance, I wonder?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I hate the posh bloke viscerally already. Can you ever shake off your class allegiance, I wonder?



The crowd did too but I've been in that crowd and they are _terrfyingly_ thick


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Steve, the army guy who got his entire body blown up, has 8 kids and does loads of charity work.
> I mean, who's going to be heartless enough to vote him out or nominate him? Assuming he can hack it this could be a more tedious procession than Pete in BB7.
> 
> I'm sure he's a lovely chap, but bad planning from BB imo.



i'm gonna vote him out on very shallow and shameful grounds - i don't want to look at him for 3 months, esp that eye.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> The crowd did too but I've been in that crowd and they are _terrfyingly_ thick



You've been in that crowd??!

(Did you have a funky banner?)


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm gonna vote him out on very shallow and shameful grounds - i don't want to look at him for 3 months, esp that eye.



its just a contact.. he uses to intimidate people whilst playing sport..

because he looks too cuddly with out it i assume


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

The man's been, my telly is fixed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> its just a contact.. he uses to intimidate people whilst playing sport..
> 
> because he looks too cuddly with out it i assume



still don't want to look at him tbh


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2010)

Wookey said:


> The man's been, my telly is fixed.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> still don't want to look at him tbh



missed a trick really should of put at least one person from derry or belfast into the mix...


----------



## zenie (Jun 10, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Steve, the army guy who got his entire body blown up, has 8 kids and does loads of charity work.
> I mean, who's going to be heartless enough to vote him out or nominate him? Assuming he can hack it this could be a more tedious procession than Pete in BB7.
> 
> I'm sure he's a lovely chap, but bad planning from BB imo.


 
My money's on him winning 




Orang Utan said:


> i'm gonna vote him out on very shallow and shameful grounds - i don't want to look at him for 3 months, esp that eye.


 
I love the eye!



Ax^ said:


> its just a contact.. he uses to intimidate people whilst playing sport..
> 
> because he looks too cuddly with out it i assume


 
Oh, I thought it was glass 

The housemates this year suck a lot, and them knowing each other is utter bollocks.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Wookey said:


> You've been in that crowd??!
> 
> (Did you have a funky banner?)



Yeah, couple of years (?) ago - the Celeb one with... with... uhm... with... hang on *googles* Ah, this one. 

My banner said something about toenails cuz Tina Malone had been biting her own toenails. Melinda and Dillinger made me do it!

When Ben Adams came out of the house some people around me were sneering about him being gay  And there was a lot of crap snarled in common accents *nose in air* Hated it really, plus it was so cocking cold my feet froze and I could hardly walk back to the station. 

Nasty business, that crowd.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 10, 2010)

The eye thing is just not needed and it makes me feel sick.

And why is there never any fit men that go into the house? I wanted a fine mixed race guy but NO..... They put hot girls in there... but not the men. WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY!


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> The eye thing is just not needed and it makes me feel sick.
> 
> And why is there never any fit men that go into the house? I wanted a fine mixed race guy but NO..... They put hot girls in there... but not the men. WHY WHY WHY WHY WHY!



tbf they did not put fit women in there


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think the women are better looking than the two ostensibly 'fit' men. The Aussie and the Monobrow?


----------



## mk12 (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't usually watch it but it's caused a bit of a stir in these parts as not one but TWO housemates went to a local school (my school). I actually sat next to Ife for four years, and "Shabby" was a year below me. "Shabby" is the archetypal rich girl who now squats and refuses to work for a living. She was actually a child actress (in Hilary and Jackie with Emily Watson). Ife is a nice girl but it'll be interesting to see if she changes on live TV.

It's odd that Big Bro seems to have neglected the fact that two of it's housemates know each other fairly well and went to the same school. Maybe this will become a scandal in the weeks to come?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Ife really seemed to stand out as someone who was already somewhat successful, iyswim. Works in 'showbiz' already and relatively mellow and less try-hard as the uhm utterly talentless housemates.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 10, 2010)

She was on a programme called "Dance X" a year or two back on BBC. Bit like X Factor but for dancers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

mk12 said:


> She was on a programme called "Dance X" a year or two back on BBC. Bit like X Factor but for dancers.



Also she said she'd done backing dancer stuff for some pop stars I'd actualy heard of


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 10, 2010)

Shabby was working in my local pub for the last few months... AWESOME!


----------



## zenie (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh and luving the Katie Price and Beyonce lookalikes, there's gonna be some scraps!!!! 

The Beyonce one looks like a right cow!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

Beyonce screw faced every woman that walked in


----------



## mk12 (Jun 10, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Shabby was working in my local pub for the last few months... AWESOME!



She decided to get off her arse and actually get a job then.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 10, 2010)

mk12 said:


> She decided to get off her arse and actually get a job then.



she is very much in need of a good kicking before hand


----------



## pogofish (Jun 10, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I wonder what weirdos they have lined up for us this year?



Not that I've got much interest in BB and I'm not likely to even read the whole thread but I have heard from a very good source that Cameron is going back into the house at some point in the run.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 10, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Not that I've got much interest in BB and I'm not likely to even read the whole thread but I have heard from a very good source that Cameron is going back into the house at some point in the run.



Snore!

What 'very good source'? Come on!


----------



## pogofish (Jun 10, 2010)

That would be telling! 

All I can say is that Mr C is currently sworn to secrecy about it and he *has not* broken his promise.


----------



## zenie (Jun 10, 2010)

Ax^ said:


> she is very much in need of a good kicking before hand


 
She reminds me of that other one they had in a few years ago, Kitten! 







'bovvered' 

Oh and that news has been all over the rags pogofish, they're doing a best of the best at the end of the series with a two BB house full of previous winners.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Not that I've got much interest in BB and I'm not likely to even read the whole thread but I have heard from a very good source that Cameron is going back into the house at some point in the run.



Tuts! I hated that Cameron, he was a right moon-faced goodie-two-shoes...


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Yeah, couple of years (?) ago - the Celeb one with... with... uhm... with... hang on *googles* Ah, this one.
> 
> My banner said something about toenails cuz Tina Malone had been biting her own toenails. Melinda and Dillinger made me do it!
> 
> ...



OOh!

*touches Stella for sparkle dust*


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 10, 2010)

mk12 said:


> She decided to get off her arse and actually get a job then.



she was good at the job actually and quite personable, i didn't have anything against her. was quite knowledgeable on the beers being served.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 10, 2010)

"HOUSEMATE 1

JOSIE
Age: 25
From: Bristol
Occupation: Financial Sales Rep 

Made the first cock joke of BB2010 - looks fun.

HOUSEMATE 2

STEVE
Age: 40
Location: Leicester
Occupation: Ex HM Forces

First words: "Fucking Hell" - looks scary but it's not his fault (but given the choice, would you choose a black glass eye?).

HOUSEMATE 3

BENJAMIN
Age: 30
From: London
Occupation: Writer and Broadcaster

First housemate to quite rightly get booed. Looks more irritating than herpes.


HOUSEMATE 4

RACHAEL
Age: 23
From: Nottingham
Occupation: Hair stylist / professional Beyonce look-a-like

First housemate this year to think she's all that. Looks more like Tina Turner than Beyonce.


HOUSEMATE 5

NATHAN
Age: 25
From: Bingley, Yorkshire
Occupation: Trainee Joiner

Gobby, is likely to think the sun shines out of Mani's arse. Looks like my mate PJ - but you won't know him.

HOUSEMATE 6

DAVID
Age: 39
From: Pontypool, Wales
Occupation: Minister

Padeo chuckle.

HOUSEMATE 7

CAOIMHE (pronounced Kee-va)
Age: 22
From: Dublin
Occupation: Student 

First housemate to make vague references to being a lesbian. Is not a lesbian but is however, quite annoying.

HOUSEMATE 8

GOVAN
Age: 21
From: Leicester
Occupation: Voluntary worker

Is described by Channel 4 as an "energetic bisexual" he says he has a big dick. He has never had a relationship.

HOUSEMATE 9

SHABBY (Keeley)

Age: 24
From: London
Occupation: Film maker 

Actually a woman.

HOUSEMATE 10

IFE (pronounced Iffy)
Age: 25
From: Milton Keynes 
Occupation: Professional Dancer

Once danced with Cheryl Cole and lived to tell the tale.



HOUSEMATE 11

JOHN
Age: 24
From: Melbourne, Australia
Occupation: Retired vehicle body builder

Thick. As. Pigshit.

HOUSEMATE 12

YVETTE aka SUNSHINE
Age: 24
From: Peterborough
Occupation: Medical Student 

Has a Chihuahua called Tinkerbell, which just about sums it up.

HOUSEMATE 13

CORIN
Age: 29
From: Stockport
Occupation: Retail 

Gets mistaken for Katie Price. Looks like Katie Price would after 243 years on a sunbed smoking 60 Marlboro Reds a day rubbing her face with sandpaper.

HOUSEMATE 14

MARIO THE MOLE
Age: 28
From: Essex
Occupation: Unemployed

Doesn't believe in love but believes in ghosts. Owns the Big Brother chair from season 7. Which is a bit spendy for an unemployed person now isn't it. Bet he has a SKY dish too."


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

pmsl


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, D. That's all I need to know. I shall not be watching all the same


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2010)

Heh@DRINK?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, it's been a day now: time for some early predictions that are no doubt way off:

1st eviction: Sunshine vs David. Sunshine goes. David nominated every week thereafter.
Placed: Mario, Steve, Josie, Ife. Steve recieves no nominations until the final, but the public can't quite be bothered to make him the winner.
Winner: Any Other. They're not in the house yet and this lot are mugz. I predict a lot of new arrivals after week four.

I'm quietly confident about Sunshine btw


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

"You're alright, because we don't consider Australians to be foreign.

"If you were French or German, on the other hand, there might be a problem..."


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok, I've crumbled. It's the other halfs fault!

Caoimhe wants to talk to important people 

Surely she's in the wrong arena for that?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2010)

The tree of temptation should be allowed to win bb, it's by far the best housemate so far.
The mole task is actually quite good to be fair. Mario's next task is to chuck all the vegetables and bread in the pool without being caught. It's like Shahbaz all over again.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2010)

wot a bunch a wankahs


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

The Australian is as delightfully thick as mince.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2010)

he's horrible


----------



## Wookey (Jun 10, 2010)

Horrible's a strong word, Paulie! He's repulsive, yes, but horrible? You are too cruel.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 10, 2010)

I miss Makosi and Kinga. Apart from tonite's catch up, they would be the last time BB caught my eye, as it were


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 10, 2010)

Wookey said:


> Horrible's a strong word, Paulie! He's repulsive, yes, but horrible? You are too cruel.


did you see him sneering with that posh boy just now. they're typical horrible pretty boys. wankahs.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2010)

Wookey said:


> The Australian is as delightfully thick as mince.



He seems quite perceptive. He sussed the mole thing too.
Possibly a runner now imo.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 10, 2010)

So far, this is all I've decided:
Posh boy's got splendid legs. 
I like Mole Man.
The Australian chap is going to drop some brain seizingly awesome pearls of wisdom.


----------



## Santino (Jun 10, 2010)

Shabby has uncovered new reserves of hatred within me for people I've only encountered through heavily edited tv footage.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> So far, this is all I've decided:
> Posh boy's got splendid legs.
> I like Mole Man.
> The Australian chap is going to drop some brain seizingly awesome pearls of wisdom.


Yes his legs were.....pretty! 
I like Moley too at moment.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2010)

The Mole is really lovely!
They'd better not chuck him out.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the Mole, but his cards seem to be numbered...

Did he have a choice of what to write on the beach ball, or was he told to write that?

A total bunch of prefects in the house though! "Don't look at it! Don't read it!"

Numpties!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2010)

There's no chance of Mario leaving any time soon imo, he's been BB's best performer so far. The task was billed as 'impossible' from the start, so there's scope for them to bend the rules a bit. I suspect there'll be a ridiculous Chantelle-style test to determine the 'mole', with no actual chance of them pointing the finger at Mario.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I like the Mole, but his cards seem to be numbered...
> 
> Did he have a choice of what to write on the beach ball, or was he told to write that?
> 
> ...



I think it's kind of adorable they're so under BB's thumb. They're all eager to follow the rules and take them all seriously. It's cute.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I think it's kind of adorable they're so under BB's thumb. They're all eager to follow the rules and take them all seriously. It's cute.



I reckon they've been read the riot act after last year. BB lost discipline completely - HMs were invading the camera runs, refusing to nominate etc.
Presumably that's been addressed this year.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2010)

http://tkey.co.uk/big-brother-11-live-links

Enjoy


----------



## Wookey (Jun 11, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I reckon they've been read the riot act after last year. BB lost discipline completely - HMs were invading the camera runs, refusing to nominate etc.
> Presumably that's been addressed this year.



Yeah, they seemed to eager to stay clean, as though their continued involvement depended on it.

I think I'm just frustrated that the beach ball didn't work - it was a nifty idea! 

I'd forgotten all about them getting in the runs last year - it was pandemonium from that point of view.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 11, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://tkey.co.uk/big-brother-11-live-links
> 
> Enjoy



SHUTUP?!??!? FREE!!

*snogs BOB ty*


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Wookey (Jun 11, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://tkey.co.uk/big-brother-11-live-links
> 
> Enjoy



Wowsers, thanks!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 11, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


----------



## Wookey (Jun 11, 2010)

That is just too good, innit?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 11, 2010)

The Mole looks just like Paul McCartney in the 60s.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't immediately hate everyone.  Is that because I didn't bother with the opening night?  


Oh and thanks for the live stream links! I totally need to see if I can get shit working on my phone.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't hate anyone immediately, either.

















Give it time.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jun 11, 2010)

I thought big bro started tonight...........ten mins in, I am sick of it already!!!  Back to the footie for moi!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a brace of awesome posts there Bob2oo9 

I haven't heard many other decent or halfway amusing lookalike comparisons. Keeva reminds me of a young Cleo Rocos. A bit.

Any others?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 11, 2010)

Ohhhh yes I see that OanL!

I see a tiny bit of Andi Peters in Govan. (fnar)

Ife looks amazing with her shaved head! 

JohnJames does NOT look like Beckham.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2010)

Definitely Andi Peters, the poor sod.

Ife is indeed very, very hot without the wig.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Ohhhh yes I see that OanL!
> 
> I see a tiny bit of Andi Peters in Govan. (fnar)
> 
> ...



John James?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 11, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That's a brace of awesome posts there Bob2oo9
> 
> I haven't heard many other decent or halfway amusing lookalike comparisons. Keeva reminds me of a young Cleo Rocos. A bit.
> 
> Any others?



THATS who she reminded me of... its has been bugging me... thanks


----------



## Espresso (Jun 12, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> THATS who she reminded me of... its has been bugging me... thanks



Yeah. I can see it. It's the shape of the face and the teeth and the way she gazes intently at whoever she's talking to and the languid, earnest delivery of speech. Once you figure that out, it's just a matter of imagining Cleo Rocas' mop of exquisitely arranged bedhair being chopped off.

Talking of hair, Ife must spend a bloody FORTUNE on her wigs. They are very good indeed. With the possible exception of the blonde one, but maybe that's because it was so outrageously blonde that it belonged on a Viking transvestite, rather than a pretty hot black lady. But the others are quality.

In other news, if Pictionary is ever made into an Olympic event, Sunshine would be a a dead cert for the team.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> John James?



Omfg yes!! Rofl.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 12, 2010)

I found last night's episode really tense. I'm not sure I can watch it while it carries on like this.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 12, 2010)

smmudge said:


> I found last night's episode really tense. I'm not sure I can watch it while it carries on like this.



That's strange, coz I found the Mole's task to be very tense, and I was squirming in my seat, I didn't like it!! There must be something about getting caught whilst being naughty that presses a trigger response in me, can't think why.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 12, 2010)

Wookey said:


> That's strange, coz I found the Mole's task to be very tense, and I was squirming in my seat, I didn't like it!! There must be something about getting caught whilst being naughty that presses a trigger response in me, can't think why.



I know! I had to change the channel! And every time I switched back he was still there, and that girl was slowly edging closer and closer towards the door....

I think Mario is really nice and only a fool would chuck him out.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2010)

I think Govan looks like that little gay boy called Kylie on the sitcom Beautiful People.

(No one will have seen that but me...)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2010)

Sunshine looks like Margaret Beckett: The Early Years.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 12, 2010)

Wookey said:


> That's strange, coz I found the Mole's task to be very tense, and I was squirming in my seat, I didn't like it!! There must be something about getting caught whilst being naughty that presses a trigger response in me, can't think why.



same here.... Im also living on a low income and making up most of our diet out of veggies.... watching that food going into the pool just made me cringe madly... Id have been in that pool fishing it out if Id have been one of the girls who discovered it


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2010)

Wookey said:


> That's strange, coz I found the Mole's task to be very tense, and I was squirming in my seat, I didn't like it!! There must be something about getting caught whilst being naughty that presses a trigger response in me, can't think why.






zoooo said:


> I think Govan looks like that little gay boy called Kylie on the sitcom Beautiful People.
> (No one will have seen that but me...)


WRONG! I fukn LOVE it. *sings theme tune*


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> WRONG! I fukn LOVE it. *sings theme tune*



Yay! It's good innit.


----------



## Santino (Jun 12, 2010)

They only put the mole hole in so the narrator could say 'merl herl' every episode.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Yay! It's good innit.


SO so good!



Santino said:


> They only put the mole hole in so the narrator could say 'merl herl' every episode.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 13, 2010)

I swear I want to PUNCH sunshine.... FFS shes a pain


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2010)

You'll only have to put up with her for another 6 days tbf.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 13, 2010)

yaaay then I can go to Glasto whoooooooooooooo


----------



## clicker (Jun 13, 2010)

The Beyonce lookalikey is a wrong'un.....and anyone who sticks near her will be tainted....she hasn't emerged yet as queen biatch....but watch this space.

The blonde aussie beckham is refreshingly thick in a so far inoffensive and rather pleasing way....

How long before they decide to wax the monobrow of the man who hasn't spoken yet...oooh the fun they'll 'ave.....and I reckon the monk will be up for an experimental hairdye job....

Mario and the blonde brummie (?) girl seem ok so far....and iffy and the irish girl and the posh guy too and steve.....

BB sort it out and get a ramp near that wicker nest thing tho....Steve can't get into it I think....was sad watching him standing outside and peering in to talk to the others the other day...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 13, 2010)

awwww... I didnt see that. yeah he needs to be able to do the same as everyone else


----------



## aqua (Jun 13, 2010)

am I wrong for laughing when sunshine had some attention tears?


----------



## manifold (Jun 13, 2010)

Would have been funnier if BB had said yes when sunshine asked to be the mole.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 13, 2010)

Sunshine makes me feel all 'stabby'

I've got a bit of a crush on Mario.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 13, 2010)

That wold have been AMAZING if Sunshine had got evicted. I wasn't listening properly and thought that _anyone_ who got 8+ votes would go


----------



## smmudge (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm so glad Mario's tasks are over! I can actually watch episodes all the way through now.

Most people seem ok in general. I much prefer BBs when people are actually NICE.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2010)

what's the posh evil looking one called? the one who looks like he's just wiped serf blood off the grille of his bentley?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 13, 2010)

Would that be Ben, the one Mario is making himself look a fool over.


----------



## clicker (Jun 13, 2010)

Ben looks like a cross between Gordon Ramsey and Leslie Ash....


----------



## Wookey (Jun 14, 2010)

Yay! Mole stays!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunshine will be out first is my guess


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

clicker said:


> Ben looks like a cross between Gordon Ramsey and Leslie Ash....


----------



## The Master (Jun 14, 2010)

clicker  said:


> Ben looks like a cross between Gordon Ramsey and Leslie Ash....





Strumpet said:


>



someone only a mother could love, lol


----------



## Espresso (Jun 14, 2010)

clicker said:


> Ben looks like a cross between Gordon Ramsey and Leslie Ash....



Genius. That's exactly who he is - their love chid. 

As for JJ, his line of "I don't eat cooking" had me laughing my head off. 
He's great telly.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That wold have been AMAZING if Sunshine had got evicted. I wasn't listening properly and thought that _anyone_ who got 8+ votes would go



me too... was rather GRRRR when I realised she wasnt going


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> me too... was rather GRRRR when I realised she wasnt going



She was rather WAAAAAAAAAH when she realised they all wanted her to


----------



## clicker (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmm I think sunshine could be the downfall of a couple of them....Govan and the Beyonce wannabe are falling over themselves to biatch about her....not a good move so early on....biatching seldom pays off....BB is editing it in Sunshines favour possibly too....the others have said she is stirring trouble, but we haven't been shown a lot of that.....we have been shown her relating her sad upbringing tale, her tears and the backlash directed towrds her....

I am loving the aussie beckham and moley!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

I haven't been watching. What is the HM's problem with Sunshine? Is it cuz she's wacky? Cuz she's an attention whore? Is it cuz she cries? Is she lazy? A bitch? A drooling retard?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah all that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2010)

Really? 

Who's next then?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 14, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I haven't been watching. What is the HM's problem with Sunshine? Is it cuz she's wacky? Cuz she's an attention whore? Is it cuz she cries? Is she lazy? A bitch? A drooling retard?



yup... all of the above. Shes also a 'professional victim/martyr' she chose medicine because she didnt want anyone to feel the way she did when her mum had cancer and so on and so on.... yadda yadda..
Its very 'poor little sunshine' while she kicks off , strops, stirs and so on

maybe we should keep her in


----------



## clicker (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunshine needs to stay....she has mileage and the possibility of causing something watchable.....I agree she is going to be the crying one...and can go once that becomes a complete pain.......let's lose the deadwood first...monobrow hasn't said much...


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 14, 2010)

cant stand sunshine, to ready to play the victim.
Mario is pissing me off....BEN IS NOT GAY... stop perving over him and trying to touch him. Its disrespectful and creepy. 
I dont have a fav so far


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2010)

clicker said:


> Sunshine needs to stay....she has mileage and the possibility of causing something watchable.....I agree she is going to be the crying one...and can go once that becomes a complete pain.......let's lose the deadwood first...monobrow hasn't said much...



You could get your wish.
They've messed with noms again: whoever gets nominated has to compete in a task - the winner of the task will be saved, and has to then choose a HM to replace them as a nominee.

Reading between the lines, if Dave and Sunshine are nominated (as seems likely), they would both be likely to pick Govan to replace them. In which case, bye bye Govan: he's absolutely hated.
It seems likely they want Sunshine to stay (as a great source of conflict) and get rid of Govan (he bitches, but not in a particularly interesting way).
I don't mind the outcome, but it's worrying that they've chosen to mess with the nomination process this early into the series.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 14, 2010)

teee heee.... nice one BB


----------



## zenie (Jun 14, 2010)

Felling quite sorry for Sunshine actually, I can't see that she's done anything wrong! 

The 'non gay' campest man on telly Govan (he is gay isn't he? isn't he? ) seems like a really horrible twat, hope he and Beyonce lookalike get what's coming to them!


----------



## clicker (Jun 14, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> You could get your wish.
> They've messed with noms again: whoever gets nominated has to compete in a task - the winner of the task will be saved, and has to then choose a HM to replace them as a nominee.
> 
> Reading between the lines, if Dave and Sunshine are nominated (as seems likely), they would both be likely to pick Govan to replace them. In which case, bye bye Govan: he's absolutely hated.
> ...



Perfect if that's how it pans out....Govan is on my 'needs to be swatted quick' list, he is just an irritant of the mundane type....reminds me of the worst males over the years.....who was that eejit who flapped about like a seal....that's who Govan reminds me of....bye Govan...if this is the last BB, I don't think they want it to completely bomb out so early by the larger bitchy group picking off the solo flyers...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2010)

new link for live feed

http://www.justin.tv/midastelevision


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

*gives BOB another kiss*  Ta!


----------



## zenie (Jun 14, 2010)

clicker said:


> Perfect if that's how it pans out....Govan is on my 'needs to be swatted quick' list, he is just an irritant of the mundane type....reminds me of the worst males over the years.....who was that eejit who flapped about like a seal....that's who Govan reminds me of....bye Govan...if this is the last BB, I don't think they want it to completely bomb out so early by the larger bitchy group picking off the solo flyers...


 
Ha! Glad I'm not the only one 



B0B2oo9 said:


> new link for live feed
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/midastelevision


 
It's not really live' though is it? 

MUST.NOT.CLICK


----------



## zoooo (Jun 14, 2010)

clicker said:


> ....reminds me of the worst males over the years.....who was that eejit who flapped about like a seal....that's who Govan reminds me of....



The one who ran, fell and swiped his mum's legs out from under her when he came out of the house?

That was the funniest thing I've ever seen.

He might have been called Mario, actually... or Marco?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

Marco.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 14, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> cant stand sunshine, to ready to play the victim.
> Mario is pissing me off....BEN IS NOT GAY... stop perving over him and trying to touch him. Its disrespectful and creepy.
> I dont have a fav so far



If Mario doesnt watch himself he'll end up looking as bad as that twit - Craig, was it? -  who was madly in love with Anterneeeeeeeeeeee who won some series a few years ago.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2010)

access code now required..


MidasTVBB11UK


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> access code now required..
> 
> 
> MidasTVBB11UK



Aahh! I was about to take my kiss back  Ty


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a bit unfair allowing the religious drunk 30 minutes daily access to his bible.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 14, 2010)

there might be a new code each day,,, will post it up if i can...


----------



## clicker (Jun 14, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Marco.




yes, well done ...him....altho knocking his mum to the floor was a class exit!


----------



## smmudge (Jun 14, 2010)

Espresso said:


> If Mario doesnt watch himself he'll end up looking as bad as that twit - Craig, was it? -  who was madly in love with Anterneeeeeeeeeeee who won some series a few years ago.



I dunno, Mario doesn't seem quite as annoying or as melodramatic as Craig was.

Haha Marco's exit was fucking funny. All in all BB5 stands head and shoulders above any other year, IMO, including this one unless something truly spectacular develops.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 14, 2010)

I think theyve chosen a bunch of much more 'normal' housemates than in previous years- its much more like the earlier BB's ( up to say about 5/6)
The last few years they had so many churlish wannabes I think that switched alot of people right off it


----------



## lemontop (Jun 14, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> access code now required..
> 
> 
> MidasTVBB11UK



Not working for me


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 14, 2010)

Are we allowed to post nomination news on here? Apparently it's

aw fuck - spoiler didn't work - twat 

Anyway Dave can't go as Yoko Ono doesn't want him let out..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Are we allowed to post nomination news on here? Apparently it's
> 
> aw fuck - spoiler didn't work - twat
> 
> Anyway Dave can't go as Yoko Ono doesn't want him let out..



Sure, it's been on BBLB, so it's not really a spoiler:
Dave and Sunshine are both up, but then so is Shabby which puts a real spanner in the works.

You'd expect Govan to be put up if Dave or Sunshine win the task. If Shabby wins, who knows who she'd pick? There's also the danger of a split vote if it's Shabby/Govan vs Sunshine or Dave.
Hard to call. Who's the most irritating - Shabby, Sunshine or Govan?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm lost.

This is gonna be like percentages, isn't it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> This is gonna be like percentages, isn't it?



Fear not Wookie, it's perfectly simple.

What happens is that those who are nominated (Shabby, Sunshine and Dave) have to compete in a task. The winner of the task gets immunity from eviction, and they then have to pick someone to face the public vote in their place.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 14, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Fear not Wookie, it's perfectly simple.
> 
> What happens is that those who are nominated (Shabby, Sunshine and Dave) have to compete in a task. The winner of the task gets immunity from eviction, and they then have to pick someone to face the public vote in their place.



Where do they pick the someone from, the other two?

*hurts*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2010)

No, the other two are already facing the public vote.
They pick one of the other housemates.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 14, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> No, the other two are already facing the public vote.
> They pick one of the other housemates.



Got yer!!

How complicated??!


----------



## Wookey (Jun 14, 2010)

Wookey said:


> How complicated??!



Not very, you thick twat.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 14, 2010)

There, there.

*pats Wookey's arm*


----------



## Celt (Jun 14, 2010)

Sunshine is all he things people have said - bu govan is nasty, nasty, nasty


----------



## clicker (Jun 14, 2010)

Celt said:


> Sunshine is all he things people have said - bu govan is nasty, nasty, nasty




yes, a very spiteful little twat...and we won't need to evict Rachel...she is rapidly disappearing up her own ass....who the heck does she think she is???

Aww the aussie has a soft spot for josie....I think that'd be quite a cute coupling....she'd eat him for brekkie of course, but I think he is looking forward to it....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 14, 2010)

But if shabby wins the task she wont choose Govan because hes her bitching partner by the look of it.

Id like to see sunshine win the task, I dont think the public would vote Dave out at the mo and I want to see more drama with sunshine in the centre.. as much as I really want to smack her.... shes very much a drama queen


----------



## Pingu (Jun 15, 2010)

did they take my suggestion about the Tigers onboard?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 15, 2010)

Was Ben channeling Russell Harty in his interviewing of Steve?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2010)

Dave won the task to gain immunity and picked Rachael to go up in his place (and not Govan!).
So eviction this friday is Sunshine vs Shabby vs Rachael.

What a weirdo. Another all-girl line up.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Dave won the task to gain immunity and picked Rachael to go up in his place (and not Govan!).
> So eviction this friday is Sunshine vs Shabby vs Rachael.
> 
> What a weirdo. Another all-girl line up.



Dammit! I HATE Govan! 

Rachael to go then, please!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh and I love Corin! 


I LOL'd when Ben asked her what her favourite sandwich was and she asked if he meant a sandwich _with a filling_.


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2010)

clicker said:


> Aww the aussie has a soft spot for josie....I think that'd be quite a cute coupling....she'd eat him for brekkie of course, but I think he is looking forward to it....


 
i thought that was so lovely when they were sat by the bath and she was shaving her legs, he blates has the hots for her innit, but I think she's too self depricating to realise it! 



sheothebudworths said:


> Oh and I love Corin!
> 
> 
> I LOL'd when Ben asked her what her favourite sandwich was and she asked if he meant a sandwich _with a filling_.


 
No she said 'with something on it' 

Dunno about anyone else but I couldn't understand a word she was saying 

I still really like Sunshine what's she really done? It seems like everyone else is making what she says into a drama.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

Same difference, zenie! 


I mean....as opposed to an _empty_ sandwich!?!   

I can't say I find Sunshine particularly irritating, either (yet!  ).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

zenie said:


> Dunno about anyone else but I couldn't understand a word she was saying



She sounds just like Caroline Aherne in the Royle family.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2010)

zenie said:


> i thought that was so lovely when they were sat by the bath and she was shaving her legs, he blates has the hots for her innit, but I think she's too self depricating to realise it!


Yeh I thought the same. I like Josie


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2010)

I like Josie too - but I want her to stay the fuck away from Govan!  And Rachael!


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 15, 2010)

Despite being a squatter, I bet Shabby still calls her Mum a couple of times a week in the hope of wrangling some cash out of her because she's run out of bowler hats or something.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I like Josie too - but I want her to stay the fuck away from Govan!  And Rachael!



Yes I think it's best!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2010)

I had that exact same t-shirt Govan's wearing about fifteen years ago. It's very disconcerting.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 15, 2010)

The monk's a cunt!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2010)

10 votes for sunshine.. LOL

if not out this week, defo next week !!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2010)

what a cunt she is.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2010)

I think Sunshine would annoy me too tbh.


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2010)

This Govan chap seems very divisive and devious to me. Am I right? Only switched on tonight, so only going on first impressions.

And why is it that the ones who are picked on always end up saying "I'm not a victim, I was bullied at school..."


----------



## clicker (Jun 15, 2010)

I have an inkling I may prefer it if nathan doesn't say much.....

Liking the aussie becks more and more....he seems honest..

Govan and his coven can hot trot it out soon enough....I never liked Andi Peters so not enjoying his doppelganger either...

Shabby should just change her name to Jack Wilde and pick pockets...

Ben seems an amiable chap....and warming to ronseal corine in a big way....she is staying away form the wrong'uns so far...


----------



## holteman (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it just me that really want's to shag Shabby?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 16, 2010)

holteman said:


> Is it just me that really want's to shag Shabby?



I think she's lovely looking. That's as much as you'll get out of me, I'm afraid.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 16, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Despite being a squatter, I bet Shabby still calls her Mum a couple of times a week in the hope of wrangling some cash out of her because she's run out of bowler hats or something.



yup! I reckon so

She kinda seems eccentric because she can afford to 'be poor' cos its fashionable


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 16, 2010)

So. Does sunshine seem like an irritating victim to them because she really doesn't want to be a victim and therefore points out and worries about when anyone is being harsh to her?   Iyswim. Feel free to add punctuation.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 16, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I think she's lovely looking. That's as much as you'll get out of me, I'm afraid.



She's very Breakfast Club to me - shouldn't really be there for the reason she purportedly is and would look lovely in Laura Ashley


----------



## Wookey (Jun 16, 2010)

That's scarily like her.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 16, 2010)

I am such a furry.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 16, 2010)

Shabby seems a little unhinged?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 16, 2010)

Rachael handled that superbly.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 16, 2010)

drag0n said:


> So. Does sunshine seem like an irritating victim to them because she really doesn't want to be a victim and therefore points out and worries about when anyone is being harsh to her?   Iyswim. Feel free to add punctuation.



No she plays the victim card at every opportunity as far as I can see.... anyone who goes "Ive had such a sad life and so much tragedy etc" is deliberately wanting people to feel sorry for them.
Id like to slap her... people who have had a hard hard life generally get the fuck on with it...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2010)

True ^ 


I think after tonight's show....Mr Oz might be getting too up himself. I think he is playing with Rachael knowing she fancies him. Bit cruel imo. 



Wookey said:


> I am such a furry.


Dave?!?! RLY!? 



smmudge said:


> Shabby seems a little unhinged?


Yup!



Wookey said:


> Rachael handled that superbly.


Lol


----------



## clicker (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmm the aussie does seem to be nurturing his dislike for rachel in a way that is getting a tad obsessive... ...so am I , but that's ok because that's me....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 16, 2010)

but it makes for great telly.... hes right she does think shes something reaaaaaaaaaaaaallly special


----------



## Wookey (Jun 16, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Dave?!?! RLY!?



In a mouse suit. I mean please.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2010)

It does make great telly. I just felt like poking him in the eye when he asked to have a word with her then waited at the door saying something like "not standing here all night!" and she was a bit flustered. And what was the purpose of him asking to see her!? Imo, to get her to actually say she fancied him, which she did. I didn't like it. Gone off him *shrug*



Wookey said:


> In a mouse suit. I mean please.


Wookey


----------



## clicker (Jun 16, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> It does make great telly. I just felt like poking him in the eye when he asked to have a word with her then waited at the door saying something like "not standing here all night!" and she was a bit flustered. And what was the purpose of him asking to see her!? Imo, to get her to actually say she fancied him, which she did. I didn't like it. Gone off him *shrug*
> 
> 
> Wookey



yes...there was something all a bit unnecessary about him commanding her to listen...i liked him up until then...however i have real shite judgement....but have disliked her since opening night as she did *'that look' *at every girl who cam into the house....he is spot on about her *'look'*....but should possibly treat her with the disdain he thinks she warrants and ignore her a bit more....it was as though he was playing with a mouse and as soon as she admitted she liked him, he visibly puffed up his chest.....


----------



## Stibs (Jun 17, 2010)

It was a strange situation, he didn't come out of it well at all.

I thought her conflict handling was great though, she totally rolled over! I hope she stabs him in the back now. YEAH.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 17, 2010)

I switched over last night and heard JJ having a real proper bitch about Rachel in the bathroom with a few others ( inc Govan)... hope its in tonights!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 17, 2010)

clicker said:


> yes...there was something all a bit unnecessary about him commanding her to listen...i liked him up until then...however i have real shite judgement....but have disliked her since opening night as she did *'that look' *at every girl who cam into the house....he is spot on about her *'look'*....but should possibly treat her with the disdain he thinks she warrants and ignore her a bit more....it was as though he was playing with a mouse and as soon as she admitted she liked him, he visibly puffed up his chest.....



Yeah - he was _spot on_ right up until the point that he asked for the chat! 
Was just a bit bizarre right after advising Ben _not to engage with her_ because she's too self-absorbed etc.  

I'm just hoping that he was honestly trying once to give her the benefit of the doubt and being open with her about what he finds irritating (THE FACE   ) but time will tell.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 17, 2010)

JJ is a dickhead. Why the fuck was he getting so riled up about someone saying they'll pose for a magazine? Twat.


----------



## clicker (Jun 18, 2010)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> JJ is a dickhead. Why the fuck was he getting so riled up about someone saying they'll pose for a magazine? Twat.




I am beginning to agree....he'll have his kit off quicker than you can say back, sack and crack...shouting down the table was pure bad manners...and what is with all the josie worship, then telling someone he fancies ronseal corrine in a big way and she is one of the best lookers he has ever seen.....I reckon the boy has issues.....and I had high hopes for him....the coven will not forget, he'll get his buttons pushed until he explodes and ruins his own chances....almost feel sorry for the rachel one now....dont really mind who gets evicted, could stomach all of them for another week....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah he seemed like a good un, his dickwad properties are becoming increasingly obvious


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2010)

If anyone's still watching, time for a first eviction *oddsflash!*

Shabby (Ally Sheedy): 1.89
Sunshine (Margaret Beckett): 2.6
Rachael (Aldi Beyonce): 10.0

No-one's really been following this because of the world cup (myself included), but Shabby's been fave for a while, although Sunshine seems to have flown back in again thanks to crowd reaction and something on twitter apparently. Rachael looked like a possibility earlier but doesn't now. So there you go.

I'd guess Shabby would go first, although I've done naff-all research and haven't got a bet on.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 18, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> If anyone's still watching, time for a first eviction *oddsflash!*
> 
> Shabby (Ally Sheedy): 1.89
> Sunshine (Margaret Beckett): 2.6
> ...



How long does it take you to do some research and if it's not too long could you do some now please?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> How long does it take you to do some research and if it's not too long could you do some now please?



It's a bit late for that! Shabby and Sunshine are both evens now on betfair btw, it looks like some great books have been made tonight while everyone's attention has been on the football. 

I'm quite interested to see who goes now - I had Sunshine as first eviction from day one, but she seemed to be on the up in the house and on the forums recently, while Shabby was always in danger if she was up.
Still can't figure Rachael out at all.

Edit: Final price matched on Sunshine: 1.34, final price on Shabby: 3.25 (!!!) Big, big swing on Sunshine to be evicted first. We'll see, I guess...


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 18, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It's a bit late for that! Shabby and Sunshine are both evens now on betfair btw, it looks like some great books have been made tonight while everyone's attention has been on the football.
> 
> I'm quite interested to see who goes now - I had Sunshine as first eviction from day one, but she seemed to be on the up in the house and on the forums recently, while Shabby was always in danger if she was up.
> Still can't figure Rachael out at all.



Sunshine hasn't been seen
Rachael has been picked on
So Shabby comes out badly.. but every time Sunshine is seen


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 18, 2010)

That john James is coming over as a bit of an unhinged bully... am loving Corin lying to everyone a bit of light relief in all the bitching


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 18, 2010)

Corin is a sweetheart


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2010)

Ooh, it feels all classic to be honest!!

(Are your ad breaks as long as my ad breaks, they go on for-ever)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2010)

Blimey! Just heard a rumour about who's out from a normally reliable source (they're always 15mins behind live).
I'm mildly surprised. 

And also visible on a BBBM twitter feed for a short while, which they really shouldn't do! Lol.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 18, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Blimey! Just heard a rumour about who's out from a normally reliable source (they're always 15mins behind live).
> I'm mildly surprised.



Is that the eviction announcement on the official twitter?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2010)

She;s a fucking genius. Blimey, not saying it was her who did the task - absolute genius.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2010)

My head says Shabby but my heart says Sunshine.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Is that the eviction announcement on the official twitter?



Nah, it was up on the BBBM twitter, a bit different.
Also a reliable source had a phone feed going from the crowd - she confirmed the "safe" housemate bit they've just done for Shabby.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2010)

The advert breaks are a fucking mare! Has it always been this commercially constipated?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2010)

Really harsh for Rachael, I hope that Rose West lookalike David goes out next.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2010)

Aw, she had more to give. Ha!

Sunshine is awful on toast, I want her out on her ear.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 18, 2010)

Pfft


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2010)

WTF?!?!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2010)

new format sucks and all.... for the interview bit like...


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 18, 2010)

Good spanner in the works eviction to lose the least provocative hm


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2010)

That was an interesting eviction that not many people (certainly not me) saw coming. Why did it happen? The voting numbers for this would have been appallingly low with the world cup on and the England match beforehand however, so this would undoubtably increased the possibility of a "shock". JJ's slightly deranged ranting probably did for her in the end. And Rachael got most of the airtime, which is always poison on a friday.
The odds were again all over the place, and presumably were influenced by crowd chanting against Sunshine and momentum from punters who had switched over from the match, weren't quite up with things, but who fancied a bet anyway. Always dangerous. Rachael was 13-1 at close of play.

Winners and Losers:

1) JJ. Huge win, now that his "nutter catnip" is out of the house. He might become a normal human being again now. Until the next sip of alcohol anyway...
2) Shabby. Big win. May not be nominated for a while if the HMs decide she's popular on the outside. I expected her to go tbh, but I'm glad she didn't.
3) Sunshine. Loss. The HMs know she's not as popular as Shabby, and hence vulnerable. Some of the chanting may have filtered in.
4) Dave. Win and Loss. May be held responsible for Rachael's eviction by some, but at the same time has demonstrated he is a force in the house.
5) BB. The least interesting character went.

This is more entertaining than watching England play, I'll give it that.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm squirming at you Orangesanlemons.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm have literally no idea if that's a good or a bad thing.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 18, 2010)

I think he means he is 'ooohing' and 'ahhhing' at your summary...


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 18, 2010)

Excellent summary as ever O&L

Is it really a win for JJ? Surely he's come across as a massive bellend?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2010)

Squirming in a pleasurable way, like when you rub your hands together excitedly at Christmas when you've got everything you wanted.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 18, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Excellent summary as ever O&L
> 
> Is it really a win for JJ? Surely he's come across as a massive bellend?


Except it currently looks like 'the public' agree with him about rachael.

I think Dave should have been evicted tbh.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, ok. Thank you Wookey. Squirming in embarrassment would have been perfectly acceptable too 

Rachael was evicted with 37.5% of the vote in a three-way. Very, very close.

I do think it's a good thing for JJ btw because he won't feel the need to kick off like a screaming antipodean bellend so much now. He had a major, possibly terminal problem with Rachael for reasons that were never quite clear. Now she's gone, and so has the source of all that odd rage.
On the other hand, if he has so much as a sniff of alcohol he turns into a screaming antipodean bellend again. So it's very much wait and see at the moment...


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 18, 2010)

I want the psych show back


----------



## Wookey (Jun 18, 2010)

Dave the Monk Twat is left in, which is a crying shame, he's ripe for it. Can't wait till he gets drunk on the spirit.

Sunshine, and I deeply resent calling her that and besmirching a fucking amazing word with that horsey goonish pseudo-girl's image, is just a gob on legs, she reminds me of those twats you met in the first year at Uni, and then spent three years avoiding. Vacuous bint territory.

Meh to Rachael, great tits, get em out.

On with teh show!


----------



## clicker (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd put a cheeky tenner on corin winning this series....


----------



## Mogden (Jun 18, 2010)

Wookey said:


> Sunshine, and I deeply resent calling her that and besmirching a fucking amazing word with that horsey goonish pseudo-girl's image, is just a gob on legs, she reminds me of those twats you met in the first year at Uni, and then spent three years avoiding. Vacuous bint territory.


Good God yes she doesn't she.


----------



## clicker (Jun 19, 2010)

I am now seriously not liking holy dave and the psycho aussie boy....however....I would rather nathan  or iffy goes next as they don't do much and I want action with my daily dose of mindless drivel.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 19, 2010)

iffy or Govam can do one. Dave, well weve not seen much spirit intoxication from him of the holy or the alcoholic kind...

and yeah Im waiting to see what happens next... will JJ rawwwwerrrrrrrrr at sunshine I wonder?


----------



## smmudge (Jun 19, 2010)

Bit annoying that Rachel went as she seemed to make things a tad more interesting and probably would have continued to with JJ. Although why she liked someone who hated her so much for no apparent reason I'll never know.

That psych show was cool...much better than BBLB and BBBM.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 19, 2010)

god tonights was a bit of a 'non episode' other than sunshine whinging at Ben and Ben apologising and whinging at sunshine it was nothingness...... two poshies whinging


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 20, 2010)

rachel had a dead nice arse


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 20, 2010)

and a dead false nose and fillers for cheeks


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 20, 2010)

prolly


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 20, 2010)

The JJ guy is a wonderful lunatic. Him, Shabby (strangely attracted to her), skinny gay fella, and straight gay fella all have milege.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 20, 2010)

the "straight" gay guy really is gay-seeming than most gay people I know. Is it possible that he's straight?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 20, 2010)

nah I reckon he is gay....there are quite alot of gay seeming straight people too yunno


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 20, 2010)

who does everyone _hate_? I have to say Sunshine makes me want to smash a window, but there's no one who i think are _*cunts.*_

who do you HATE?

cheers.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 20, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> ....there are quite alot of gay seeming straight people too yunno



of course...


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 20, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> god tonights was a bit of a 'non episode' other than sunshine whinging at Ben and Ben apologising and whinging at sunshine it was nothingness...... two poshies whinging



liked what jj said:

"i...i...just think you're too fucking intelligent have a fucking argument..."


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 20, 2010)

Shabby feel her heart has just dropped out of her bumhole. I'm almost warming to her.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2010)

great username - wilfred owen?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2010)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> Shabby feel her heart has just dropped out of her bumhole. I'm almost warming to her.



Same here. Bless.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 21, 2010)

the fact that sunwhine keeps adorning her head with feathers while supposedly being a vegan is really grating on me.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> great username - wilfred owen?


Yep - thanks!


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 21, 2010)

He's not a jungle cat that John James is he?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 21, 2010)

Shabbys pissed me off tonight... its like one endless drama with her FFS give it a rest will you woman?


----------



## clicker (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes....and why are her and Keever morphing into the Blues Brothers?


----------



## revol68 (Jun 22, 2010)

Caiomhe is hot as fuck!


----------



## zenie (Jun 22, 2010)

Get Shabby out already, she is a horrible, nasty, attention whore, whose problem with Ben is that he is everything she hates about society, but everything she is and despises herself for. 

Can you vote online cos I would multiple times to get her out. I hope they pull her up for bullying in actual fact. 

Poor Ben I do feel for him, he's being perfectly normal having normal conversations and he's being silenced by these over sensitive bores. 

I almost want to go to the live eviction and boo her out, not sure I've hated any housemate this much, although Jovan is a close second. Hope he walks silly little girl!


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 22, 2010)

Poor Ben, calling the girls 'witches' and snitching on them while he toys with mole's affections.   What a snake in the grass.


----------



## zenie (Jun 22, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Poor Ben, calling the girls 'witches' and snitching on them while he toys with mole's affections. What a snake in the grass.


 

What?! Are you serious?


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 22, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Poor Ben, calling the girls 'witches' and snitching on them while he toys with mole's affections.   What a snake in the grass.



He's paying quite a penalty for being too posh to shout at someone when they shout at him.

His reward is to be pawed endlessly by his in-house stalker.

No wonder his hair is standing up.

Poor Ben.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 22, 2010)

awww poor ben

I cant quite believe Ill have 5 nights to catch up on errrk
BYEEEE peeps off to glasto


----------



## Wookey (Jun 22, 2010)

Eek! Bye! Have lots of druuugs!!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2010)

David out!

Bloody nutbar. And the least interesting.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 22, 2010)

Well housemates clearly agree with me about Ben. 

Not that I like Shabby much better.  Or Scabby as the Tree called her.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 22, 2010)

scabby


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2010)

The tree lies, she was woeful in Casualty.


----------



## aqua (Jun 22, 2010)

you know, for the first time in ages I don't actually HATE anyone in there


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 22, 2010)

Scabby needs a good shake... FFS Cahiome(sp) feels UNCOMFORTABLE!!!

Shes straight, youre gay, live with it


----------



## aqua (Jun 22, 2010)

ah but she said she wasn't straight as she had had "something" with a girl 

I go from thinking shabby is quite a laugh to wanting to stab her in the eye with a rusty teaspoon


----------



## zoooo (Jun 23, 2010)

I think the house would be less interesting without Shabby. Whether or not I like her. (Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.)


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 23, 2010)

ScabbyDabbyDoo was an inspired, yet so obvious way to address her.  The ToT provides excellent entertainment and i eagerly await it to display it's form of punishment.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 23, 2010)

A good birching?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 23, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I think the house would be less interesting without Shabby. Whether or not I like her. (Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.)



I agree, she is quite a funny person, but is one of the most narcissistic they have ever had in there, and has a bit of a nasty streak.
What's her real name? Bet it something like Patricia or Elizabeth.

Plus people that wear hats all the time really get on my nerves, a vain affectation.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 23, 2010)

Just found this:-


Interesting to note her real name is Keeley Jade Flanders, but calls herself Shabby Katchadourian - another annoying affectation. Seems she plays a smug smartarse in Casualty, no typecasting there - and yes, terrible acting "Please save my babeeeeee"


----------



## zoooo (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh my god, even her last name is fake? That's just crossing a line! 

*watches showreel*


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 23, 2010)

shabby: too cool for school.

i bet she thinks everyone is just "main stream idiots."

but there's something about her that's quite likeable.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 23, 2010)

Govan is favourite to go (split vote on the other 3)?

O&L?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh bless her, the showreel was quite good really.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 23, 2010)

hello thread <<<waves>>>

I like Ben. John James is a bit of an attention seeker. Govan is a shit stirrer. Shabby thinks she's better than everyone in the whole wide world.

Erm I think that's it. Ben to win!

And where's that Oranges & Lemons when we need him? I need an *oddsflash* for this week's eviction


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2010)

It's all about the football this week. 

2nd eviction *oddsflash!*

Govan: 1.17
Dave: 7.0
Ben: 12.5
Mario: 60.0

That's just what's available rather than "true" odds btw - there's really sod-all money being wagered on BB this year. In years gone by half a million quid would have been placed on the eviction market by a wednesday. This year it's ten grand.

The "save" task doesn't help either - evictions are now more of a lottery and it's almost impossible to predict who is going to be nominated/up for eviction/evicted each week.

Which is a shame, as it's what I used to do.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 23, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Which is a shame, as it's what I used to do.



And you were sooo good at it!!


----------



## clicker (Jun 23, 2010)

Can't wait for Govan to go....shabby is annoying in a watchable way, govan is annoying in a get the feck out of there quick way...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> And you were sooo good at it!!



Sometimes. Sometimes not. But thank you anyway. 

A few months work at the BB coalface did pay for many a holiday back in the day, tbf. Not any more though. The swine.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 23, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Not any more though. The swine.



You are Russell Brand and I want my fiver!


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2010)

aqua said:


> you know, for the first time in ages I don't actually HATE anyone in there






			
				aqua said:
			
		

> I go from thinking shabby is quite a laugh to wanting to stab her in the eye with a rusty teaspoon


----------



## aqua (Jun 23, 2010)

tommers said:


>


yeah but I don't HATE her, where as in previous years I have always HATED someone no matter what they do


----------



## aqua (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh OK I take that back, maybe I hate David


----------



## D'wards (Jun 23, 2010)

aqua said:


> yeah but I don't HATE her, where as in previous years I have always HATED someone no matter what they do



I agree - i think Scabby is an massive idiot full of pretentions and affectations (the hat, the name change, the flying off the handle), but i sort of like her.

Dave is a nob, but not hateable.


----------



## clicker (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave is going to get all goddy to stay in....act like a drunken buffoon intoxicated on the holy spirit ....thats what he promised, thats why he was probably put in the house.....hhhhmmmm not seen much so far .....but now the big guns will come out pre eviction....he'll be speaking in tongues by friday....praise 'im....


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2010)

His angel/Jesus rambling makes me want him to piss off out. I've actually found I change the channel as soon as he starts chuntering about angels. He's a (well meaning, probably) dick.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm very mixed about Scabby - I think she's stunning looking, and quite intriguing, but Soooo immature.

Ben's the same - I mean, 30 years old??


----------



## clicker (Jun 24, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I'm very mixed about Scabby - I think she's stunning looking, and quite intriguing, but Soooo immature.
> 
> Ben's the same - I mean, 30 years old??



Yes they are sooo similar.... both come across as privileged and unworldly...scabby craves to be the opposite so spends her time looking like one of the tetley tea folk to reclaim the roots she never had....but i do think she is facially very beautiful.


----------



## zenie (Jun 24, 2010)

clicker said:


> Dave is going to get all goddy to stay in....act like a drunken buffoon intoxicated on the holy spirit ....thats what he promised, thats why he was probably put in the house.....hhhhmmmm not seen much so far .....but now the big guns will come out pre eviction....he'll be speaking in tongues by friday....praise 'im....


 
Wicked can't wait for him to start breaking shapes drunk on the lord's love 

Now, why the fuck can't you vote online I don't want to spend MY MONEY on gettting Govan out.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 24, 2010)

The tree really makes me laugh, the way he was phonectically pronouncing the irish girl's name( not gonna attempt it)


----------



## Wookey (Jun 24, 2010)

I've been doing Tree impressions at work today.

"Oi, Scabby Kagagoogoo, piss off..."


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 24, 2010)

Bad move on Ben's part to ask BB not to tell them and then come out saying 'I've nothing to lose by telling you...' as if he had a choice. Please get Dave out first.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2010)

Oooh last nights episode has added Mario to my knob list (along with Govan and Shabby)....having a little fit about how he worked harder than anyone of the rest of them to get housemate status......he was the only one who wasn't pre-picked, ffs (unless Davinas tombola drum thing was full of papers with his name on  but y'know what I mean....AS FAR AS HE KNOWS, like ) so you could just as well argue that he just got lucky and deserved the place less (errrr....if you gave a shit, sort of thing  ). The passive agressive little freak. 


I love, love, LOVE Corin!  Also like Iffy too - genuine and straightforward (same as Corin, tbf). I know it's supposed to ne more interesting with the bigger characters, but I do get quite a lot of satisfaction out of watching a few decent ones once in a while, too! No fucking dramas, good at listening, just nice people.


----------



## clicker (Jun 25, 2010)

How uncomfortable did Nathan look with mario kneading his shoulders....altho he wears a semi permanent frown, so possibly he loved it and disguised it well. I liked the way nathan left the room after they were told the luxury budget was a no no due to gobbing off about the noms....and he told dave not to come out to bitch when he st having his ciggie.............................

corin for the win...altho iffy,steve and nathan havent pee'd me off yet.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 25, 2010)

what I don't understand about last night's episode is this: they won the luxury shopping budget but then had it taken away because of all the nom talk. None of that particular nom talk was generated by Ben so how come they all turned on him?

I know he got them the cold water for discussing noms later on but I just don't see how they made him the villain


----------



## zenie (Jun 25, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> what I don't understand about last night's episode is this: they won the luxury shopping budget but then had it taken away because of all the nom talk. None of that particular nom talk was generated by Ben so how come they all turned on him?
> 
> I know he got them the cold water for discussing noms later on but I just don't see how they made him the villain


 
I feel sorry for Ben I genuinely think he's being used as a scapegoat. 

Who gives a shit if he nominated Sunshine in the first week, you have to nominate someone


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 25, 2010)

zenie said:


> I feel sorry for Ben I genuinely think he's being used as a scapegoat.
> 
> Who gives a shit if he nominated Sunshine in the first week, you have to nominate someone



Didn't pretty much everyone vote for Sunshine though.


----------



## clicker (Jun 25, 2010)

Exactly...perhaps the house know Ben isn't really a git at all, and hence poses a threat and they are trying to discredit him early on....that plank John jo bob or whatever he calls himself...was squawking about ben having commited the crime of nomming sunshine....big deal, like he never nommed anyone???

I think ben is so immature for a thirty year old guy, but still doesnt deserve the vitriol coming his way at the moment....

Corin or the tree to win....

govan please go tonight....


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2010)

By the way, you know that Shabby is, by her own admission, a masturbation addict? Claims to do it 3 times a day and has done it on planes whilst talking to air stewardesses.

There again, could be attention-seeking again


----------



## Wookey (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that Corin is a bloody darling woman!!

I admit I hated the image and the voice when she first came on, so she's taught me a lesson in book-judging.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2010)

2nd eviction *oddsflash!*

Govan: 1.15
Dave: 12.0
Ben: 12.5
Mario: 200.0

Can't see an upset like last week on the cards again, but you never know...


----------



## clicker (Jun 25, 2010)

If Govan goes it'll be a double win.....we lose the most irritating imo and he'll cause the biggest reaction in the house....they aren't expecting him to go. his allies will have a quick strategic regroup and form new friendships in panic.....but they won't be accepted readily....ding dong the witch is  dead....almost.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 25, 2010)

I hope Dave gets the fuck gone.


----------



## Espresso (Jun 25, 2010)

God, I hope it's Govan. He's a git.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 25, 2010)

Espresso said:


> God, I hope it's Govan. He's a git.



He's a closet case, they're nearly always riven with bitterness, ime.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 25, 2010)

Seeya Govan, back into obscurity you go!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that Corin is a bloody darling woman!!
> I admit I hated the image and the voice when she first came on, so she's taught me a lesson in book-judging.


I adore Corin. She's a sweetie. Bless her and her shaved sidies and startled look. Luton Airpoooooort!  ((Corinnn))
There was a a part of me that liked Govan at times. I think he is a lost little boy tbh. 

I wanted Dave to go. Daft twat.


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 25, 2010)

Corin is sweet as sugar,  i love humble folk like her so long as she doesn't play on her kookyness (sp) too much.  I'm very happy to see Govan leave, he is immature for a 21 year old yet considers himself world wisely,  time for him to reflect on himself imo.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm glad Ben didn't go. I think he's my favourite!

Dave out as soon as poss. What an insincere fake-but-doesn't-know-he-is knob.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 25, 2010)

I think govan could have developed. Dave makes me feel ill.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, I don't really understand why Govan was hated. He gossiped, so what?

I have missed a few episodes though.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm only guessing here, but has that Dave been an alkie at some point?

His "drunk on the love of the Lord, intoxicated by Jesus" schtick is making me wonder what his mental correlations are.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 26, 2010)

davina: lovely, lovely legs yum yum.


----------



## Greenfish (Jun 26, 2010)

sorry, cras


----------



## revol68 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ben is a cunt he should have his head put on a stick! Posh piece of shit!


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 27, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Ben is a cunt he should have his head put on a stick! Posh piece of shit!



Agreed. He also looks a bit like Paul O'Grady (Lilly Savage)


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 27, 2010)

this has probably been said before but does Shabby ever take that bloody hat off?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 27, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I'm only guessing here, but has that Dave been an alkie at some point?
> His "drunk on the love of the Lord, intoxicated by Jesus" schtick is making me wonder what his mental correlations are.


Dunno but he is annoying the fukn fuck out of me  Get him outtttttt!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2010)

What was all the fuss over a bag of crisps about,it all got a bit nasty over nothing,what a bunch of sad muppets.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jun 28, 2010)

Why doesnt anyone say

"Its a bag of crisps... stop being twats"


----------



## pennimania (Jun 28, 2010)

First time on this thread. It's taken me this long to decide what i think about them.

Hate Creeper or whatever her name is - she thinks herself something special. Why do the producers spend so much time on her and Scabby? Everything seems to revolve around them.


HATE Nathan - boring bullying twat -I know we only see what we're given but interesting how he opens up when he starts on a woman who is quite isolated in the group. Exactly the type of bloke I least like.


cordially dislike most of the others - Dave is revolting. Wouldn't trust Josie as far as I could throw her. John James reminds me of someone I know, so everytime he throws one of those sideways looks it makes me laugh 


Sunshine grows on me - she has a face like a painting by Roger van der Weyden.  She did not deserve to be picked on like that about the fucking crisps


----------



## zenie (Jun 28, 2010)

When does BB intervene and make housemates be nicer to each other?! 

Will Sunshine and JJ get it on?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 28, 2010)

zenie said:


> When does BB intervene and make housemates be nicer to each other?!
> 
> Will Sunshine and JJ get it on?



I would quite like it if they did


----------



## revol68 (Jun 28, 2010)

pennimania said:


> First time on this thread. It's taken me this long to decide what i think about them.
> 
> Hate Creeper or whatever her name is - she thinks herself something special. Why do the producers spend so much time on her and Scabby? Everything seems to revolve around them.
> 
> ...



Caoimhe is soo hot they should spend more time focussed on her.

Dave is a twat, Shabby an attention seeking muppet, Ben should actually be kicked to death.

Ife seems nice and is gorgeous.

Sunshine is brilliantly bonkers and everyone is being mental giving her a hard time over a fucking packet of crisps.

Mario could be cool if he got over Ben.


----------



## zenie (Jun 29, 2010)

I _loved_ the muppet dolls, how do we get one?!


----------



## Wookey (Jun 29, 2010)

The muppets were inspired. Ben was very good at his.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 29, 2010)

I loved them too!! Funny as fuck.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 29, 2010)

3rd eviction *oddsflash!*

Keeva: 1.76
Shabby: 2.58
Sunshine: 14.0

Interesting odds, but I haven't really watched BB over the past few days, so I haven't got a clue what's happening.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope Creeper goes 

like Sunshine more and more.

And Ben.

And John james


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 29, 2010)

Wookey said:


> I'm only guessing here, but has that Dave been an alkie at some point?
> 
> His "drunk on the love of the Lord, intoxicated by Jesus" schtick is making me wonder what his mental correlations are.





I remember him mentioning he had a drug problem for a couple of years before Jesus reached out and touched him (fnar).  Maybe saying he feels drunk on Jesus is better than saying the more relevant alternative, seeing as Jesus liked a few bevvies at a party. 

Dave did own JJ tonight to be fair, whatever you make of either of them.


----------



## clicker (Jun 30, 2010)

Can't decide whether I want keever to stay in as she is getting so up herself, melt down isnt far away......................or should she go now, I think Shabby is treating the house as one long audition and is grating on me, but not so much as keever at the moment...they are both irritating though.

John James is a head case...he can stay for a few weeks....gone right off him, but then he has flashes of humanity and I waver.

Sunshine is my fave at the moment....oh and corin.....them and steve for final three.


----------



## zenie (Jun 30, 2010)

Get Scabby out! 

Why are Sunshine's odds so high? Has she got a high percentage in the public votes?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 30, 2010)

I wanna see drunk-monk-cunt Dave given the boot on frinday


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 30, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I haven't really watched BB over the past few days,:


you ain't  missed much just constant bitching over crisps 
Hope Scabby goes Friday but I got a feeling it will be Sunshine which is a shame cos she's the only one in there I like atm


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 30, 2010)

Im starting to like her more now the focus isnt on her being whacky all the time, or her poor lil rich hard done by girlie story


----------



## Saffy (Jun 30, 2010)

'I could have been that woman who had her face ripped off by a chimpanzee.'

Oh god I almost wetmyself over Josie saying that.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 30, 2010)

"When I'm feeling down I think of that poor woman who had her face ripped off by a chimpanzee"

I KNOW, I'M EXACTLY THE SAME!!! Uncanny really.  

Genius!


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 30, 2010)

Here it is on youtub.. great edit up against the Shabby business


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> "When I'm feeling down I think of that poor woman who had her face ripped off by a chimpanzee"
> 
> I KNOW, I'M EXACTLY THE SAME!!! Uncanny really.
> 
> Genius!


chris morris couldn't have done it better. one of the funniest bits of tv evah


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 30, 2010)

And another one... about JJ pushing a point home... "your'e like a bit of pastry.... [pause] ... you roll it and roll it and keep on rolling it until its too thin to put on your fucking pie"


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2010)

Josie is funny as fuck.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 30, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I wanna see drunk-monk-cunt Dave given the boot on frinday


Seconded. He has no redeeming features.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh fuck! Just seen that he got himself off the block.


----------



## zenie (Jul 1, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> And another one... about JJ pushing a point home... "your'e like a bit of pastry.... [pause] ... you roll it and roll it and keep on rolling it until its too thin to put on your fucking pie"


 
They all do that don't they? It must be 'cos they have nothing better to do, but they labour on and on, must be boredom! 



Strumpet said:


> Josie is funny as fuck.


 
Isn't she? I love how she's so self depricating


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Josie is funny as fuck.



I think so too.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Josie is funny as fuck.



Hang on. Is she the Bristolian one?


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah Josie is soooo funny...
I dont think she even realises... or she does and she is playing on it.
If I had been in the garden when she said that about the Chimpanzee, I dont know if I could have contained myself from laughing


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

I feckin love that tree...
'grow a set' ben...

'posh git'


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2010)

"Oy! Brideshead!" 
Before the editing, you got to hear a weary and genuinely-pissed-off-sounding tree say "oh... fuck off" before Ben left.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 2, 2010)

Where is Mario from? I can't place his accent at all.
Does anyone know?


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 2, 2010)

anyone else think that shabby has the most interesting, beautiful face? very striking. can see why loads of viewers have claimed crushes on her...she's far too "wacky" for me, but i do think she has an extraordinary look about her. charismatic.


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 2, 2010)

i like Ben, largely because he is one of hte most socially inept people i have witnessed...ever. he can see above most of the lunacy of the sitation better than the others.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 2, 2010)

hes like quite a few toffs Ive met... hillarious that the establishment charges these twats with senior roles in running the country

First against the wall I say

But until then at least if hes in the BB house hes actually useful


----------



## zenie (Jul 2, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Where is Mario from? I can't place his accent at all.
> Does anyone know?


 
I think he's of mized US/West country stock which is quite a comobo! 



Greenfish said:


> anyone else think that shabby has the most interesting, beautiful face? very striking. can see why loads of viewers have claimed crushes on her...she's far too "wacky" for me, but i do think she has an extraordinary look about her. charismatic.


 
No I don't, do loads of viewers think that, where? She looks like a tramp 



Greenfish said:


> i like Ben, largely because he is one of hte most socially inept people i have witnessed...ever. he can see above most of the lunacy of the sitation better than the others.


 
He's great, I really like Ben too. 

Nathan is so boring....


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 2, 2010)

off sick from work, bored, so thought i would bore wyou with my thoughts so far on the housemates.
nathan is a foul mouthed. can't abide by it. 

sunshine - a quite likable maniac, but will continue to get picked on because she bounces around to much.

mario - calm, quite intelligent, delusional, sex-pest - likable, i suppose.

shabby - interesting, and probalby very bright (got a degree from Goldsmiths, fine art, hard uni to get into). lovely on the eye. her dress sense makes her look like a skip, though. will be in the final few, i reckon.

keiva-evil idiot. thinks she is cool. thinks she is wacky and shoreditch like them grating E4 presenters. reminds me of a gormless toad, most of the time. deeply unattractive personality. all very unfair, because i think the editors want her out on friday. she's probably a nice lass.

iffy - got no opinion whatso ever. reminds me of girls in london i used to knock about with.

ben - the winner. socially inept, educated, wiser than the others think.

dave - actually quite like him. i think he has the potential to come into his own more when he's not smashed out of his face.

josie - the chances are she is evil.

jj - powerfully neurotic and troubled, he's going to be excellent value - has hillarious facial expressions. can hear him thinking. he's mental.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2010)

Early eviction day *oddsflash!*

Keeva: 1.11
Shabby: 9.4
Sunshine: 21.0

Astonishing really. I think there's a lot of hate on the forums/polls for Keeva, but if I'd priced this up blind I'd have made it a lot closer, with Scabby probably fave to go.

But like I say, I haven't watched it much recently.
As far as the winner goes, I think "Not yet in the house" still has it in the bag. This limp bunch are a disgrace to the trade.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 2, 2010)

i really like Ben.  He has a hilarious way of expressing himself - very dry and droll.

I know which one I'd prefer to go for a drink with between him and Nathan 


The cliched Mancunian dullard.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2010)

Aw, Shabby went to Goldsmiths? Actually I suppose that was inevitable.

I definitely want Keeva to go, she's the most boring of the three by miles.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 2, 2010)

I like Ben too, he's like a man child.

I reckon if Caiomhe goes, Shabby will throw her toys out the pram and walk out. We can only hope...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2010)

I disagree that Mario's either calm or quite intelligent (although he clearly thinks he is)!  
Gets right on my nerves and the same goes for Shabby.

Josie's funny  but I wish she'd give up pretending that she _doesn't_ fancy John James. 

Still like Ify - she seems to be constantly munching on a bowl of cereal hehe - and Corin, best of all. 




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "Oy! Brideshead!"



I LOVED the tree talking to Ben! That ^^^ immediately followed by '....you with the four different haircuts on your head'...LOL!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> I like Ben too, he's like a man child.
> 
> I reckon if Caiomhe goes, Shabby will throw her toys out the pram and walk out. We can only hope...



I think she _won't_ - and after having made a big fuss in the diary room about the betrayal <sob, sob> she would feel if Caiomhe didn't do it if _she_ was kicked out, too (same hypocrisy that had her joining right in with the crisp stuff but then having a FUCKING FIT about giving up her STUPID HAT  ). 

It's precisely why I'm hoping it IS Caiomhe who goes - puts Shabby in a RIGHT awkward position  - excellent


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2010)

Although now that Shabby's decided again that Caiomhe DOES like her, I'd quite like them both to stay in so that we can see the familiar cycle continue (next step is Shabby getting all demanding and feeling let down and disappointed all the time by Caiomhe, Caiomhe getting a bit freaked and backing off, Shabby getting furious because Caiomhe has been 'using her', lol...then friends again, then deciding Caiomhe DOES like her again....etc etc etc....Jesus Christ   ).

Same as Mario and Ben (I thought it was ace when Mario got all angry with Ben - accusing him of being narrow minded - _because he didn't believe in aliens_  ) and Josie and John James (although that does seem a bit more two way, tbf  ) but at least they have their barneys then sort it out relatively quickly and without mascara stains and snot and throwing themselves facedown on the floor being involved.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 2, 2010)

zenie said:


> I think he's of mized US/West country stock which is quite a comobo!



Thank you zenie. No wonder I couldn't decide what he sounded like!


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 2, 2010)

I blame Area 51


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2010)

I was watching the football, but I noticed that the last set of odds that were up before suspension were something like:

Keeva: 1.75
Sunshine: 2.70
Shabby: 12.5

Which is a crazy turnaround from this morning. No-one ever has any "inside" info on voting numbers though, so I presume it's mostly based on crowd noises and an anti-Sunshine edit. Strange days, I don't have a clue whose going.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't watch fridays but what the fuck is going on? Who is out and what is ben doing?


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 2, 2010)

Apparently some sort of task he had to go outside and do stand up comedy, prior to the eviction.Sunshine's out.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 3, 2010)

From what I saw last night, he seemed to go over fairly well with the crowd.
And from what I'm seeing tonight, that must have been a bit of a shock to him!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 4, 2010)

No doubt Ben will be up for the chop this week....
he feckin annoys me


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2010)

He annoys the fuck out of me too. Selfish little prick.

Dave redeemed himself in my eyes a little tonight doing that task in twatty Ben's place. 



toblerone3 said:


> Hang on. Is she the Bristolian one?


Yessssss. I want her to win so far. Or Corin, love her too. 



Greenfish said:


> anyone else think that shabby has the most interesting, beautiful face? very striking. but i do think she has an extraordinary look about her.


Yep I see that.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 4, 2010)

I think that Ben and Caoimhe should have a shag. 
It would send Mario and Shabby into complete raving meltdown ( and probably Caoimhe  ) all in one go
REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESULT.

I love Josie and Corin and think John James is an utter weirdo. But I don't really hate Dave, which makes me an oddbod, I expect.
Who else is left? Steve, Nathan and Ife - all a bit nothingy, to me.


----------



## clicker (Jul 4, 2010)

Nathan is an angry little twat then.....get him to add up the cost of two packets of frozen peas and he has a melt down...

Nutty john james is growing on me again....he and josie are quite luverley togevver......corin and steve haven't pissed me off yet either....so them four can stay.....and yes, shabby is very attractive....there are hints of jane fonda at times....and many other 70's actresses I can't name....


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2010)

Josie n John James seriously need to get it on!!!
Nathan is starting to become over bearing with HIS opinions and 'whats right for the group' comments
 Corrin - A false outer, humble inner - meh
Shabby - meh
Coienmhereian - meh x 2
iffy - who?
Ben is funny and genuine, I dont think he could tell a fib. Not a winner, but certainly not a bad person
Dave - Who?
Mario - go find Luigi you plonker!
If I missed anyone, well they are not really in the show ;-)

Josie to win!


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 5, 2010)

Will Shabs and Caiomhe leave this morning? 

digitalspy


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Where is Mario from? I can't place his accent at all.
> Does anyone know?



he's from saaaahhhfeeennnddd

http://www.southendstandard.co.uk/n...hend_lecturer_in_final_series_of_Big_Brother/


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 5, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> Will Shabs and Caiomhe leave this morning?
> 
> digitalspy



I hope so. I cant stand either of them

Keevers lips make me feel sick.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm liking Shabs since she defended London the other night.


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like they are deffo leaving


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 5, 2010)

Why are they going?! Pfftt wimps.


----------



## zenie (Jul 5, 2010)

Addy said:


> Josie n John James seriously need to get it on!!!
> Nathan is starting to become over bearing with HIS opinions and 'whats right for the group' comments
> Corrin - A false outer, humble inner - meh
> Shabby - meh
> ...


 
Fuckin hell Nathan and his shopping list hissy fit, have a word with yourself man 

Hope Scabby and Keeva go and they put better housemates in who win, that'd learn em.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 5, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Why are they going?! Pfftt wimps.


 The nearest I've got to finding out is this post from digitalspy


> *Originally Posted by wombatskidude *
> This is what I can piece together, from various media. Some of it may even be accurate.
> 
> Corin, John James, Nathan, Steve and Ife won the task, and win burgers, pizza, and a selection of ball games. The others are locked in the bedroom, and amuse themselves with pillow fights, and piling pillows and mattresses on top of each other. Eventually, they get several mattresses together, and make a fort, where they can mess about, out of sight of BB, and the party HMs.
> ...


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jul 5, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Looks like they are deffo leaving



Who's leaving?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 5, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I'm liking Shabs since she defended London the other night.



nah that was yet another complete over-reaction from the hatted one. The comment that provoked her outburst was reasonably innocuous, she just chose to take it realllllllly personally


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 5, 2010)

and they've gone
apparently


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 5, 2010)

What a pair of wimps. Ffs.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 5, 2010)

Errmm they haven't left. Yet.


----------



## zenie (Jul 5, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> nah that was yet another complete over-reaction from the hatted one. The comment that provoked her outburst was reasonably innocuous, she just *chose to take it* realllllllly personally


 
quelle surprise 

I like Ife, why are they being nasty to her? Keeva and Scabby are a pair of nasty, hateful. self absorbed bitches. 

"victim act"


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 5, 2010)

One has now officially left the house


----------



## zenie (Jul 5, 2010)

*punches air*  

The house will be much nicer without that personality around.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 5, 2010)

It will be nicer for the people left in there, yes, but I was quite enjoying watching Scabby, she's a little bit like some of the try-hard scrotes we get on here...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 5, 2010)

lol
proper bitch off on the cards


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 5, 2010)

bit slow on the beeping there.. pre 9pm too lol


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2010)

So JJ and Keeva have been nominated by the housemates. There's another of these tiresome "save and replace" tasks on weds.
New housemates in on friday I think (thankfully).
I was watching last night when Keeva and Shabby were trying to leave the house, and Keeva was by far the most desperate to get out. This afternoon it was farewell to Shabby and wtf? to Keeva - I do think Shabby will regret her call (you could see it in her face on BBLB), and eventually realise Keeva's pulled a fast one on her.

So far in the house imo:

Pulling their weight: JJ, Ben, Josie
Undecided: Ify, Mario, Corin
Waste of space: Steve, Dave, Keeva, Nathan

That's not a great ratio in terms of entertainers - say what you like about them but Sunshine and Shabby carried a lot of the show in the last few weeks. The new HMs can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2010)

They had the 'save and replace' task today instead of weds (and changed it too).
Keeva won and chose Nathan to replace her on the chopping block (dull Dave's charmed life continues).

So: it's JJ versus Nathan on friday. You'd expect Nathan to get a lousy edit and to be evicted, they really can't afford to lose another good hm.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 7, 2010)

I think it's remarkable that for the first two weeks of nominations, Dave was top of the nomination list each time and only excaped being up for the public vote by the save and replace task. 
Yet this week, not a single nomination.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 7, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think it's remarkable that for the first two weeks of nominations, Dave was top of the nomination list each time and only excaped being up for the public vote by the save and replace task.
> Yet this week, not a single nomination.



He redeemed himself with the other HM a bit by taking over from Ben on that punishment with the army guy. Or maybe it's the power of him upstairs


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm amazed that the lazy, self-important posh cunt Ben didn't get nominated!

I don't _like_ what'shisface god chap but he doesn't offend me the way Ben does.


----------



## zenie (Jul 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The new HMs can't arrive soon enough.


 
oooh I do hope so 



Orangesanlemons said:


> They had the 'save and replace' task today instead of weds (and changed it too).
> Keeva won and chose Nathan to replace her on the chopping block (dull Dave's charmed life continues).
> 
> So: it's JJ versus Nathan on friday. You'd expect Nathan to get a lousy edit and to be evicted, they really can't afford to lose another good hm.


 
Nathan is so boring, but it's a shame him and JJ are up against each other.

I liked last night where Keeva said 'I've been a lesbian's sidekick for the past month' and Corinne was sat right next to her.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 7, 2010)

aw I liked Shabby. I fucking hate Dave. I reckon they've not nominated him because he keeps winning the save and replace task.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 7, 2010)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I'm amazed that the lazy, self-important posh cunt Ben didn't get nominated!
> 
> I don't _like_ what'shisface god chap but he doesn't offend me the way Ben does.



init. How's he getting away with it? - oh I know 'cause he's a slimy charmer.


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 7, 2010)

Ben is funny. Socially inept maniac narcissit (sp). I have never heard someone say so many times, (posh plummy accent): "Look, look I'm sorry..."

at least once per show!

Sheeva thinks she's cooler than a big fat pot of frozen rubbish E4 presenters...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think it's remarkable that for the first two weeks of nominations, Dave was top of the nomination list each time and only excaped being up for the public vote by the save and replace task.
> Yet this week, not a single nomination.


Innit!! 



Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I'm amazed that the lazy, self-important posh cunt Ben didn't get nominated!


I know!


----------



## clicker (Jul 7, 2010)

zenie said:


> I liked last night where Keeva said 'I've been a lesbian's sidekick for the past month' and Corinne was sat right next to her.



 I enjoyed that too....first time Keever has made me smile.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 7, 2010)

Are they bringing in new HMs this year... I thought they were going to extend the current run with the winner staying on with a mix of celebs and past HMs?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 8, 2010)

The new housemate is a robot!


----------



## Structaural (Jul 8, 2010)

I've remembered who Dave reminds me of - that 'Our Lord Jesus' character off the Fast Show:

'Our Lord Jesus, a sketch invariably featuring most of the cast. A genial conversation will take place, which will lead to one of the characters proclaiming that something mentioned was a bit like the actions of Our Lord Jesus, who died on the cross for all our sins. At this point, the rest of the gathering move away to another part of the room.'  link

Dave at a Rave:


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 8, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I've remembered who Dave reminds me of - that 'Our Lord Jesus' character off the Fast Show:
> 
> 'Our Lord Jesus, a sketch invariably featuring most of the cast. A genial conversation will take place, which will lead to one of the characters proclaiming that something mentioned was a bit like the actions of Our Lord Jesus, who died on the cross for all our sins. At this point, the rest of the gathering move away to another part of the room.'  link
> 
> Dave at a Rave:




 Very good..

That Mario really creeps me out. Very creepy and really, really dull. 

Any eviction odds O&L? Is Nathan definitely off?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 8, 2010)

so, 3 new housemates go in tomorrow. Lets hope they stir things up a bit
http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/article/news/2010/May/10/congratulations/view.c4


----------



## zenie (Jul 8, 2010)

The maths geek 'believes in science not spiritualism' should be fun with Dave then 

Dunno if the girls will just be irritating,


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 8, 2010)

The lovely Dave has, on several occasions now, lumped together homosexuals, criminals, prostitutes and 'crazy people'.  But he still 'loves everyone'.  What a guy.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 8, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> The lovely Dave has, on several occasions now, lumped together homosexuals, criminals, prostitutes and 'crazy people'.  But he still 'loves everyone'.  What a guy.



And no-one picked him up on it!

I am loving this robot shit, it's hilarious.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 8, 2010)

I loved the fact that Dave's idea of a wacky entrant to his meetings was a man who'd escaped from an open prison. Not a mass murderer with a bloody axe in his hand, not a gnarly old pirate with a rum habit - a man who escaped from an open prison!!


----------



## clicker (Jul 8, 2010)

OK I'll admit it.....Corin is getting on my nerves now too....and I had high hopes for her....she is probably one of the better ones in there, but that instant 'ding' look when she sits in the diary room chair, her eyebrows go up into orbit and the girly drivel...'ooh i ain't 'arf daft me' shite pours out.....is when I think, oh dear you are getting boring now luvvie.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 8, 2010)

Please God, let me be Nathan's rain cloud of misery.

I'm bored with all of them.

(USA BB12 starts tonight)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 8, 2010)

4th eviction *oddsflash!*

Nathan: 1.07
John James: 13.5

Two out three evictions have been "shocks" but I can't see another one happening here. The public want Nathan out and so do BB, JJ is too important to the show to lose.

Nathan goes, no question.


----------



## clicker (Jul 8, 2010)

Shame really.....much as I loathe nathan and his angry eyebrow....would have rather seen keever leaver....nathan has the potential to implode and do something telly worthy....keever will just moan and wring her catholic guilt sodden hands in quasi angst.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 9, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Nathan goes, no question.


jeez that's gonna be a boring eviction interview tonight


----------



## zenie (Jul 9, 2010)

clicker said:


> OK I'll admit it.....Corin is getting on my nerves now too....and I had high hopes for her....she is probably one of the better ones in there, but that instant 'ding' look when she sits in the diary room chair, her eyebrows go up into orbit and the girly drivel...'ooh i ain't 'arf daft me' shite pours out.....is when I think, oh dear you are getting boring now luvvie.


 
Have you met many Northerners? They're all like that 



dynamicbaddog said:


> jeez that's gonna be a boring eviction interview tonight


 

Isn't it?  The robot task was funny


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the robots.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know which eviction to watch tonight. 
Anyway, a joint final eviction *oddsflash!*

Nathan: 1.02
John James: 32.0

and

Raoul Moat: 1.05
Random badger: 10.25
That cop lady who looks like Rod Hull: 20.5

Imho Nathan has a greater chance of the boot tonight than everyone's favorite steroid monkey.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2010)

Someone (I won't post spoilers) has been evicted with 89% of the vote, lol.

No one is watching.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 9, 2010)

Well he was a dullard cockend, so no loss.

I am watching.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2010)

Wookey said:


> Well he was a dullard cockend, so no loss.


----------



## clicker (Jul 9, 2010)

oh gawd....another corin....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2010)

Fucking hell, it's Two Pints of Lager meets the Inbetweeners.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 10, 2010)

If anyone else is as bored as I am already, you may like to know the much more exciting and entertaining BB USA has just started and the whole of the first episode is up on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Quirkydude#p/c/D39DF131B2A7B29D


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 10, 2010)

worst series EVER.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 10, 2010)

This here bitching about the new people is amusing me no end.


----------



## aqua (Jul 10, 2010)

it's really funny  my lord they're all wankers


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 10, 2010)

aqua said:


> it's really funny  my lord they're all wankers



i have tried a great deal to like them, but you're right - dull twats with barely a brain cell to share between the lot of them.

'cept Ben though - class above, for want of a better phrase.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 10, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> i have tried a great deal to like them, but you're right - dull twats with barely a brain cell to share between the lot of them.
> 
> 'cept Ben though - class above, for want of a better phrase.



A class above a gaggle of dimwits without a brain cell to share between them? Talk about damning with faint praise! 

As for the new crew, I fear that the baby mathematician child will be eaten alive. I'd say Keeley will ruffle a lot of feathers and as for the Rachel, I'm undecided so far. She's either going to be the darling of universe and win the whole thing, hands down to unbridled acclaim or she'll cause all the viewers and the housemates to eat  their own ears off to avoid listening to her. 
It's always a fine line with Scousers.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> It's always a fine line with Scousers.



That is so true.


----------



## clicker (Jul 11, 2010)

A fine line that she crossed when she thought it a good idea to slather on that extra tub of orangeness....what is it with the fake tan, fake tits and fake hair society we have degenerated into....

I'm loving john james' winding up of corin at the moment, for want of anything more cerebral to challenge me, are you loving it, really loving it?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 11, 2010)

dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead 

she got her knickers in a right old twist didn't she?!


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 11, 2010)

anyone else thought that the army bloke's rant at ben was a bit strong?

i know you've lost your legs mate, but that does not instantly make you right - i thought a wise old soldier like yourself would know that?

really wound me up. he could have had a debate with him instead of just shouting him down.

also, why does the public hate the christian bloke? what's he done wrong except be explicit with what he believes? it's not like he's sitting them down and saying they are all going to hell. i think it's become cool and trendy (hence why keeva loves popping at him, she loves anything that's a bit "edgy") to shout down christians instead of just letting them be or rationally debating with them.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 11, 2010)

clicker said:


> A fine line that she crossed when she thought it a good idea to slather on that extra tub of orangeness....what is it with the fake tan, fake tits and fake hair society we have degenerated into....
> 
> I'm loving john james' winding up of corin at the moment, for want of anything more cerebral to challenge me, are you loving it, really loving it?



Psssst. I wasn't talking about Corin, I was talking about Rachel. This girl.





She's not orange!


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 11, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead dickhead
> 
> she got her knickers in a right old twist didn't she?!


wouldn't surprise me if JJ has issues with women...could be wrong though...


----------



## zoooo (Jul 11, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> anyone else thought that the army bloke's rant at ben was a bit strong?
> 
> i know you've lost your legs mate, but that does not instantly make you right - i thought a wise old soldier like yourself would know that?
> 
> really wound me up. he could have had a debate with him instead of just shouting him down.



Definitely. Army bloke came across very thuggish.



> also, why does the public hate the christian bloke? what's he done wrong except be explicit with what he believes? it's not like he's sitting them down and saying they are all going to hell. i think it's become cool and trendy (hence why keeva loves popping at him, she loves anything that's a bit "edgy") to shout down christians instead of just letting them be or rationally debating with them.



To be fair, I don't think he's come across as the type of Christian one could really have a rational debate with. He brings angels and demons up a little bit too much to take seriously.
He's certainly less crazy than some though. (That Baldwin fellow in the celeb BB, for example.)


----------



## zoooo (Jul 11, 2010)

clicker said:


> A fine line that she crossed when she thought it a good idea to slather on that extra tub of orangeness....what is it with the fake tan, fake tits and fake hair society we have degenerated into....


That's only up North isn't it?


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 11, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> also, why does the public hate the christian bloke?


Because he's a dick.


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2010)

see, IMVHO, John James is a dickhead. And I think I would have lost it with him a long time ago. Ben is a fucking knob as well, with this view being reinforced watching it last night and the way he reacted to the new people joining in.

I like Corin, I still like Corin, and I can excuse her rant at JJ as mine would have been a fuck ton worse by now.

Josie I like a lot, Steve I don't feel I really know him much but I don't dislike him. Mario is just a wimp. I'm on the fence about Ife too. Really don't like Keeva.

Whoever else is in the house can't have made any impact cos I can't remember anyone else 

No thoughts about the new people yet, not seen enough about them.

e2a Dave - I can't see me and him ever seeing eye to eye either but he's not done anything nasty - he's just dillusional D:


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 11, 2010)

Corin was useless, plastic, slightly irritating but inoffensive.

Now she is useless, plastic, slightly irritating and a pain in the arse.  Hope she goes next, its starting to make my skin crawl looking at her fake skin, fake hair, fake lashes, fake boobs, fake nails.

She can't even rant well.  What did she call him?  Something like a stupid flying-fish? Twit.


----------



## clicker (Jul 11, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Corin was useless, plastic, slightly irritating but inoffensive.
> 
> Now she is useless, plastic, slightly irritating and a pain in the arse.  Hope she goes next, its starting to make my skin crawl looking at her fake skin, fake hair, fake lashes, fake boobs, fake nails.
> 
> She can't even rant well.  What did she call him?  Something like a stupid flying-fish? Twit.



Agreed....I held hopes for her at the start too, but then i am a dreadul judge of moral fibre .....but anyone who can spend all their time telling us she is happy , happy, happy.................obviously isn't....she is an angry woman   and the mask slipped. 

She is the one in the office who would have the " you don't have to be mad to work here but it helps"  bumper sticker on her computer.......and a pink fluffy teddy.

Dave appears a bit put upon by keever, yes he is mad as a box of frogs, but she isnt demanding the others lay their opinions on the chopping block.....her and corin should just mud wrestle and be done with it.....both cauldrons of spite.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 12, 2010)

For all the love he has bubbling in his belly dave can be slyly nasty to and about people on occasion,I can understand why it gets under keevers skin,to claim that people would not do terrible things unless they were possesed by demons is just a piss poor cop out.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 12, 2010)

fuck me that was the most idiotic discussion on war and foreign policy I've ever witnessed, Ben is not retarded but has abhorrent politics, the brit with no legs is a thick squaddie cunt, Nathan is a simple minded muppet.


----------



## clicker (Jul 12, 2010)

ginger_syn said:


> For all the love he has bubbling in his belly dave can be slyly nasty to and about people on occasion,I can understand why it gets under keevers skin,to claim that people would not do terrible things unless they were possesed by demons is just a piss poor cop out.



actually yes....complete u-turn from me....get the weirdo out, after watching it last night and josie and the aussie both saying how he 'plays' too hard.....to the point of hurting....hmmmm....must have missed the demons bit, but he can toodle off soon-ish.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 12, 2010)

oohh has everyone else seen who is up for eviction?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 12, 2010)

I've gone right off Josie tonight - she was downright cruel to JJ.

I can only think she really fancies him, and is pushing him away to stop herself being hurt, as she probably feels threatened by Keeley.

Feel she has been quite nasty over this whole thing.


----------



## Looby (Jul 12, 2010)

Who's nominated?

Josie and John James really got on my fucking nerves tonight, round and round and round and round, the same fucking conversation. Just fucking shag ffs. 

Seriously though, John James really does like her doesn't he? 

I haven't really been watching this series (distracted by mario galaxy, glastonbury and husband watching footy) but I could feel myself being dragged in tonight. Bye bye summer, hello E4.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 12, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I've gone right off Josie tonight - she was downright cruel to JJ.
> 
> I can only think she really fancies him, and is pushing him away to stop herself being hurt, as she probably feels threatened by Keeley.
> 
> Feel she has been quite nasty over this whole thing.



He is an almightyly dull cock..  he's stuck in an eternal pubescent navel gaze and has flown across the world to share it with us. No-one should get that upset about being called crab eyes. No-one. And then the tears. Awful.


----------



## Looby (Jul 12, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I've gone right off Josie tonight - she was downright cruel to JJ.
> 
> I can only think she really fancies him, and is pushing him away to stop herself being hurt, as she probably feels threatened by Keeley.
> 
> Feel she has been quite nasty over this whole thing.



She was being a dick but I didn't see last night so have reserved judgment. I think she was trying to make a joke out of it when she realised she'd gone too far and upset him.


----------



## Saffy (Jul 12, 2010)

I had to stay up last night watching the live feed because I was worried about J&JJ.

I reckon I'll lose interest in them both if they get it on, so all the angst is good for me.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2010)

Steve has managed to persuade Dave that hes drunk on the holy ghost and hes really feeling it

LMFAO... top viewing


----------



## Structaural (Jul 13, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> anyone else thought that the army bloke's rant at ben was a bit strong?
> 
> i know you've lost your legs mate, but that does not instantly make you right - i thought a wise old soldier like yourself would know that?
> 
> ...



He's a homophobe, well he'll say he isn't, but then in the next sentence he'll say he agrees with all scripture and so gayness is wrong and then in the next sentence he'll lump homosexuals in with warlocks, witches, crazy people and people who escape from open prisons. And he's a fucking twat.

But I think I'm hating Ben more, nasty piece of work.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2010)

After the save and replace task it's now Corin, Ify and Mario up for eviction this friday (Keeva escaped and chose Mario to replace her).

Could be an interesting one imo. Ify will start as fave to go (forums like ds hate her for some reason), but she's still quite under the radar on the highlight shows, so the more high-profile Corin could be in trouble, especially if she starts fighting with jj again ("are yer buzzin' yet Corin?"). Mario you'd expect to be safe.
All down to the highlight shows over the next few days imo.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

Bloody Keeva! She would have been out for certain.
And crap person to pick. Should have chosen Dave, isn't she supposed to hate him?


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 13, 2010)

Structaural said:


> He's a homophobe, well he'll say he isn't, but then in the next sentence he'll say he agrees with all scripture and so gayness is wrong and then in the next sentence he'll lump homosexuals in with warlocks, witches, crazy people and people who escape from open prisons. And he's a fucking twat..


I'm glad JJ's dramas interrupted him banging on about his wedding last night. although had a chuckle when he said the good lord restored his and his wife's virginity.

What a self absorbed hypocritical wanker.


----------



## zenie (Jul 13, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Who's nominated?
> 
> Josie and John James really got on my fucking nerves tonight, round and round and round and round, the same fucking conversation. Just fucking shag ffs.
> 
> ...


 
Why won't he be nice about her? He can't even say one thing nice 

I dunno I just hate the way he acts all nonchalent, I've met fit blokes like him before 

I haven't seen much on E4, I didn't think they had much on there this year? 

I'd like Mario to go on friday...Corinne and Ife are too much fun!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 13, 2010)

Last nights was the best one ever FACT !!


----------



## clicker (Jul 13, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Bloody Keeva! She would have been out for certain.
> And crap person to pick. Should have chosen Dave, isn't she supposed to hate him?




I think she hates corin more...so she chose mario on the belief he is safe, and corin will get even more votes.

JJ totally over reacted last night....and Josie totally under reacted. Not a good match. She annoyed me more thouh as she was in control of her emotions....he, for whatever reason, clearly wasn't.

I reckon they both have issues...she isnt used to a guy seeking her approval as much as he does.......and he is looking for a surrogate mum....his mum was a slightly smaller josie on first impressions...


----------



## Espresso (Jul 13, 2010)

I think Josie cannot believe that someone she thinks is so gorgeous could possibly be interested in her. Despite the fact that he is clearly completely besotted. 

Of those on offer for the chop, I'd quite like to see Mario go. He is getting weirder and creepier by the day. Shame Caoimhe escaped the vote, I reckon she'd be a dead cert to be booted out.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

clicker said:


> I think she hates corin more...so she chose mario on the belief he is safe, and corin will get even more votes.



Ahh, I see. I've somehow missed that they don't get on.
I really need to watch it every night! Only watching on Fridays just isn't quite cutting it.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I think Josie cannot believe that someone she thinks is so gorgeous could possibly be interested in her. Despite the fact that he is clearly completely besotted.


Her self-esteem seems to be so low that she has to sabotage a situation because she simply can't believe it to be true.

Although I also mused that she is only starting to realise her own sexual power and doesn't know its full force.   Which would explain her nervous, surprised, giggly reaction when it started to dawn on her that she'd had such a major effect on JJ.  She didn't seem to me to be laughing at him as trying to cover up her own embarrassment and naivety.


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 13, 2010)

they look pretty unhealthy to me...don't exactly communicate honest and in an adult way, do they?

or maybe i'm just a boring cunt.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 13, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> they look pretty unhealthy to me...don't exactly communicate honest and in an adult way, do they?
> 
> or maybe i'm just a boring cunt.



You're forgetting one thing - they're in The Big Brother House. 
Everyone in there is wired a bit strangely. Part of the gig, innit?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2010)

Time for a quick BB Winner *oddsflash!* I think.

Josie: 5.3
John James: 5.9
Andrew: 6.4
Ben: 7.4
Steve: 12.0
Corin: 13.5
Mario: 13.5
Rachel: 21.0
Keely: 36.0
Dave: 38.0
Keeva:75.0
Ife: 130.0

Keely appears to be destroying Steve's already-slim chances by releasing his inner perve. Similarly, JJ appears to be wrecking Josie's just as he destroyed Rachael's a few short weeks ago. Josie's showing a really nasty side that few suspected she possessed last week, while JJ's tears have resulted in a popularity surge.
Andrew appears to be reaping the Napolean Dynamite vote, but he hasn't really done much yet - his popularity reflects the weakness of the early field.
I actually like Ife, but she's going to struggle to avoid an exit this week.

At this stage JJ - assuming he avoids a melt-down - looks to be the likely winner. Ok, he's a misogynist, but he's a handsome, sensitive misogynist and in BB terms that's gold. Sadly.


----------



## zenie (Jul 14, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> they look pretty unhealthy to me...don't exactly communicate honest and in an adult way, do they?
> 
> or maybe i'm just a boring cunt.


 
Oh come on they're on camera 24/7 you can't imagine they'd act naturally can you? 




Orangesanlemons said:


> At this stage JJ - assuming he avoids a melt-down - looks to be the likely winner. Ok, he's a misogynist, but he's a handsome, sensitive misogynist and in BB terms that's gold. Sadly.


 

Why is JJ a misogynist? Must have missed that bit 








Good pic of Ben checking out JJ there


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 14, 2010)

been hearing that Steve's been leeching quite grotesquely last night. any truth in this?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 14, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> been hearing that Steve's been leeching quite grotesquely last night. any truth in this?



If leeching means full of the horn... then yup he was close to over-familiar with the new blondie.. keely?
but being locked up that long would do it to you... havent said that he has made quite a few acidic comments towards her.. 

Felt sorry for him when he mentioned his medals serving in Ireland were posted to him in a jiffy bag with no thanks or message...


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 14, 2010)

he's not looking into the camera, he's looking into a mirror:


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2010)

I saw Pete from BB7 this afternoon, cycling a BMX past me down my street on the pavement the twonk. I gave him an icy stare then realised who it was, but he was too busy shouting away on his swish hands-free mobile to notice. Well, I think he had a mobile.
He was wearing one of those pointy ear-flap knitted hats and the worst hippy-nightmare afgan coat you've ever seen. I turned round to shout *cough* WANKER! *cough* for old times sake but the day-go Jimi Hendrix portrait on the back of his coat fatally distracted me and I forgot (oh ok, I didn't have the balls to shout )


----------



## D'wards (Jul 14, 2010)

Arn't the fellas tactile with each other this year. What brought that on?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> he's not looking into the camera, he's looking into a mirror:




Quite chilling!


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 15, 2010)

Several weeks later, another lookylikey? The pig farmer from Planes Trains & Automobiles..


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 15, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I saw Pete from BB7 this afternoon, cycling a BMX past me down my street on the pavement the twonk. I gave him an icy stare then realised who it was, but he was too busy shouting away on his swish hands-free mobile to notice. Well, I think he had a mobile.
> He was wearing one of those pointy ear-flap knitted hats and the worst hippy-nightmare afgan coat you've ever seen. I turned round to shout *cough* WANKER! *cough* for old times sake but the day-go Jimi Hendrix portrait on the back of his coat fatally distracted me and I forgot (oh ok, I didn't have the balls to shout )



he will be back in the house in a few weeks wont he??

arent they dont some champion of champions thang? My moneys on pete to win it


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> he will be back in the house in a few weeks wont he??
> 
> arent they dont some champion of champions thang? My moneys on pete to win it



Dunno, thought he'd left Brighton ages ago. He probably needs the money, so I imagine he'll do it. 
I just hope he doesn't take the coat in with him.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 15, 2010)

Ben's hair is getting more like a burst cushion every day. If he doesn't get someone to cut it for him soon, he'll be his own personal needle in a haystack.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 15, 2010)

Josie and JJ= Graham and Tina in Corrie - neither believe they are worthy!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 15, 2010)

Did Josie call all the girls Cunts tonight? I'm sure she did, when she was calling them into that snug thing, but they normally beep it.


----------



## clicker (Jul 16, 2010)

Hope corin gets the heave ho on friday....how staged was she in the room hacking away at the ice...

JJ is a hive of emotion...am warming to him again.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 16, 2010)

Next Eviction

View all odds
Ife (1/4), Corin (10/3), Mario (20)


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm really impressed by the quality of this year's Big Brother! I feel a bit like I'm being sucked in to it all. Characters are great at the moment. Josie reminds me of a dear friend from Bristol that I used to know in my area. Since she moved all the way to Shepherd's Bush we havent met up much.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 16, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Next Eviction
> 
> View all odds
> Ife (1/4), Corin (10/3), Mario (20)



Another black girl falls in Big Brother! There has never been a black girl winner!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 16, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Another black girl falls in Big Brother! There has never been a black girl winner!



it's got nothing to do with her being black or a girl. It's to do with her being dull as fuck


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 16, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> it's got nothing to do with her being black or a girl. It's to do with her being dull as fuck



Completely agree.... 
They never put a decent black male in there either which I find really annoying!!!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 16, 2010)

you could certainly count them on one hand. Darren (who loved Marjorie the chicken), Victor and Science spring to mind. Science is responsible for one of my favourite lines ever - "Tweedle Dee, Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Twat"


----------



## zenie (Jul 16, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Completely agree....
> They never put a decent black male in there either which I find really annoying!!!


 
Don't you remmeber Lee? *swoon*  (he got with that new housemate Sophie quite a few years ago!)






Science and Victor were both fuckin pricks, I loved 
Brian, very sweet and naive. 

Darren was pretty fit with his little tache 

WTF is gonna happen with Joise and JJ? I'm not sure he does fancy her after last nights


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 16, 2010)

nope didn't like Lee at all. Brian, gaah how can I have forgotten good old Essex boy Brian, especially when he was questioned about Shakespeare in the diary room.


----------



## zenie (Jul 16, 2010)

I just want to give him a motherly squeeze, bless


----------



## D'wards (Jul 16, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> Completely agree....
> They never put a decent black male in there either which I find really annoying!!!



Au Contrere


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 16, 2010)

Loved Andrew in tonight's show. "She's mine now. Back the fuck off"


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 17, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> it's got nothing to do with her being black or a girl. It's to do with her being dull as fuck



I didn't think she was dull.  ....and it IS specifically a black girl thing that BB never gets and never will. There have been several black male contenders. Essex Brian and my favourite Victor.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like Josie is becoming a bit bunny boilerish. Hope she doesn't get all nasty to poor old JJ again now.


----------



## clicker (Jul 18, 2010)

Josie needs a good dose of evening primrose oil and the bus fare home. Pain in the arris now.....no wonder she gets no attention outside....loop the frigging loop....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 18, 2010)

God, I'm so bloody bored with the whole JJ and Josie crap.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jul 19, 2010)

Chairman Meow said:


> God, I'm so bloody bored with the whole JJ and Josie crap.


 
Yep.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jul 19, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Looks like Josie is becoming a bit bunny boilerish. Hope she doesn't get all nasty to poor old JJ again now.


 
She knows she is the "alpha female" in the House,
She does not fancy him.
She wants him in her pocket,
To cement that status.

Hope there is a double eviction next week,
Josie and the "Scottish Widow",
OUT !


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> Don't you remmeber Lee? *swoon*  (he got with that new housemate Sophie quite a few years ago!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I know that Sophie girl.... she was a complete psycho. She used to stalk my friend Shaun before she went on BB... he looked exactly like Lee. So it was obvious she would go for him... She even spoke about my mate on BB as he had kidney failure. Girl is a rat and no one can stand her!!!


----------



## zenie (Jul 19, 2010)

FoxyRed said:


> LOL I know that Sophie girl.... she was a complete psycho. She used to stalk my friend Shaun before she went on BB... he looked exactly like Lee. So it was obvious she would go for him... She even spoke about my mate on BB as he had kidney failure. Girl is a rat and no one can stand her!!!


 
Oh well, she seemed quite nice on there 

WTF is up with Josie?? Why doesn't JJ fancy her?


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> Oh well, she seemed quite nice on there
> 
> WTF is up with Josie?? Why doesn't JJ fancy her?


 
Aww I love Josie... I think she just has BB googles on.. I dont think they are that well suited to be honest. Just a bit of fun while she is in the house


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 19, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Au Contrere


 
And what of the Tickle?


----------



## zenie (Jul 19, 2010)

He was fuckin great


----------



## starfish (Jul 19, 2010)

Fuck, just saw Corrine without makeup & thought who the fuck was that. She wears a lot.


----------



## clicker (Jul 20, 2010)

zenie said:


> Oh well, she seemed quite nice on there
> 
> WTF is up with Josie?? Why doesn't JJ fancy her?



He only has eyes for keever.....if she didnt have a bf outside I reckon they'd have canoodled by now.

Josie is a pain in the butt....all nicey to keever's face, then slating her to jj, ben, mario etc etc....wants her outta that house and away from her man....jj could possibly catch a glimpse of the old josie, the one he liked, before she morphed into an obsessive harridan.....and all will be well in josie land.

dave was freaking me out with his 'rachel has an air of purity'.....like hell, the girl is lovely and wants benny boy asap.....dave the monk has the hots for young rachel...

poor steve lying amongst keeley's bed linen....he's deffo got a nasty streak not too well concealed.....so she's let you down has she cap'n mannering? 

Mario has become good again, and the new boy....umm andrew? seems a good egg and a contender for the final if he keeps as he is....

so...........................who's the winner? 

I'll slap a non existent tenner on jj at the moment...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 20, 2010)

starfish said:


> Fuck, just saw Corrine without makeup & thought who the fuck was that. She wears a lot.


 
She looks like the Terminator with those missing eyebrows. Put ya Lorraine Chase on, love.


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2010)

clicker said:


> He only has eyes for keever.....if she didnt have a bf outside I reckon they'd have canoodled by now.



No!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2010)

Okay, so it was going to be Rachel vs Keeva in the save and replace task to decide who's up for eviction this week.
Keeva, however, has just walked out of the BB house (for the usual bullshit reasons). Just figuring out what they're going to do now.

To be honest this year is very, very poor and I'm struggling to give much of a damn either way, even with money riding on it. Christ knows what it must be like for someone just wanting to see an entertainment show. Evict the lot of them and start again!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 20, 2010)

Aw, I love it this year!
Best series since 6 (if that was the one with Pete and Nikki).

I couldn't be bothered with it for the last few years, found everyone really boring.


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2010)

oh why did poor Rachel get put up?  I would like to see her and Ben get it on, would be funny 

Oooh I like Caoimhe's high waisted jeans, I have the same belt too!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 20, 2010)

Caoimhe walked!


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry I thought I'd said that 

Pussy!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 20, 2010)

was she up then? i missed it all weekend like... stuff etc


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeh she was up (again)


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 20, 2010)

safe... will watch BBLB later or something....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2010)

It's now Rachel vs Keeley vs Corin, before the save and replace task.
Could spell trouble if Keeley wins and puts up a 'big' character - like JJ.


----------



## clicker (Jul 20, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Caoimhe walked!



I rest my case m'lud....guilty conscience....why ruin what you've got waiting in Dublin for someone who'll be playing with the 'roos before long....smart move really, she'd never have won, why waste the summer.....can't work out what rachel has done to deserve the nominations? I'm liking the her and benny angle....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2010)

clicker said:


> I rest my case m'lud....guilty conscience....why ruin what you've got waiting in Dublin for someone who'll be playing with the 'roos before long....smart move really, she'd never have won, why waste the summer.....can't work out what rachel has done to deserve the nominations? I'm liking the her and benny angle....



She only got a couple, but it was enough. Anyway, Rachel nominated Ben.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Aw, I love it this year!
> Best series since 6 (if that was the one with Pete and Nikki).
> 
> I couldn't be bothered with it for the last few years, found everyone really boring.


I agree, I'm far more interested in this year's series than any of the last 3 or 4


----------



## Greenfish (Jul 20, 2010)

that steve's a bit of a grotesque, ain't he? within days of knowing someone, "if i was a nob, you'd be hte first thing I piss on". MUCH MORE from him in the post, me reckons - he's going to be a nightmare. he was loving keeleys arse going up and down above his face, that cheeky chappy married man.

josie and john. shoot me now.

ben - only redeeming one of the lot. can actually think straight and make meaningful observations instead of just prancing around talking bollocks.

keeva - reminds of "cool" teenagers nowadays, far, far to cool and ironic to do anything as "mainstream" as have normal decent relationships. skinny jeans stopping blood flow to the brain, me thinks.

JJ - what a quietly brooding and troubled maniac with very little interesting to say about anything.

dave - quite like him. nothing wrong with being explicit with waht you believe. he's nto trying to convert anyone, sowhy the big fuss.

blond new bird - notice that on other forums she is already hated and i have no idea why - blond, good looking, a woman, and is fairly bright - she's going to be hated!

mario - loves his sex, don't he? i can imagine that all the time, when he's not talking about sex, he is just visualising and meditating on the image of a big hard cock.

my thoughts on them so far.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2010)

A bit of a farce today by the sounds of it:

Keeva walks, so they cancel her noms and put Keeley, Rachel and Corin up instead. It would have been JJ too, had they not cancelled Keeley's votes too, for very dubious reasons.
Then Keeley busts her ankle on their lousy task equipment (not designed for three people imo) on the save and replace thing. During this task it becomes clear that all the girls intend to put JJ up to replace them should they win.
Keeley is then taken to hospital for an overnight stay. The producers decide to cancel the task, cut their losses, and leave the original three up for eviction.

All in all, great work as usual! They don't want to lose JJ fair enough, but it's been a right shambles today. If Keeley does return from hospital (assuming a helpful nurse hasn't told her how unpopular she is) it may be on crutches for a while.

Amateurs.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 20, 2010)

It aint what it used to be. Big big sighs.....


----------



## clicker (Jul 21, 2010)

The fake tan on dave's back is in the shape of a crucifix....that'll please him, much better he stand with his ass out flapping about than subject us to keever with her top undone....typical double standards religous nutjob.....still seeing the purity in rachel eh dave?


----------



## Structaural (Jul 21, 2010)

I've stopped watching it, can't be arsed to download it, the summer is too good.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2010)

Today could be even more of a farce than yesterday, if that's possible.
Keeley is STILL in hospital (according to BB) but will "return soon". That to me looks like an outright lie, I'd be amazed if she came back at all now. Either the injury's too bad to return, she's suing BB, or someone's got to her in hospital and told her not to bother going to the trouble of going back to the house only to be evicted on friday (she would be).
According to BB the friday eviction's still on: again, I don't see how it can be. Keeley's highlights on friday would be interesting (flirting with a doctor? Stealing some grapes?). Will be cancelled imo, or possibly will just be Rachel vs Corin.
There was supposed to be an extended live show tonight for something or other, but that too looks set to be cancelled now. Watch this space.

I have to say I'm enjoying  this more than the actual show at the moment.


----------



## zenie (Jul 21, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> A bit of a farce today by the sounds of it:
> 
> Keeva walks, so they cancel her noms and put Keeley, Rachel and Corin up instead. It would have been JJ too, had they not cancelled Keeley's votes too, for very dubious reasons.
> Then Keeley busts her ankle on their lousy task equipment (not designed for three people imo) on the save and replace thing. During this task it becomes clear that all the girls intend to put JJ up to replace them should they win.
> ...


OMG what a joke!   



clicker said:


> The fake tan on dave's back is in the shape of a crucifix....that'll please him, much better he stand with his ass out flapping about than subject us to keever with her top undone....typical double standards religous nutjob.....still seeing the purity in rachel eh dave?


 
I thought that fake tan was pretty funny tbh...Was he flapping out that? Fuckin hell


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, company line is that the extended live show tonight has been cancelled due to Davina being stranded in France due to an air traffic controllers strike. Whatever...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 21, 2010)

> Worried that he might look to be 'leading her on', John James worryingly said that to deal with the situation he would have to 'leave the Big Brother House'.
> 
> Talking of leading Josie on, he reassured Big Brother that he doesn't 'do that on the outside, and I won't do it in here'.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## zenie (Jul 21, 2010)

what chat did they have?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2010)

The friday eviction's just been officially cancelled now too. Sack the board sack the board sack the board!


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Ok, company line is that the extended live show tonight has been cancelled due to Davina being stranded in France due to an air traffic controllers strike. Whatever...



Eviction cancelled..

e2a: snappo..!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2010)

Just waiting for news on Keeley now - my bullshit detector's on a roll today...

... although thinking about it, this could well be designed to persuade Keeley to return to the house - a Rachel vs Corin eviction would be good for the show but an admission that Keeley was out for good. I guess this buys them some time.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 21, 2010)

well on Twitter Official BB said the eviction had been cancelled, but now Davina is saying it's still going ahead and she'll be there. WTF ???


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 21, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> blond new bird - notice that on other forums she is already hated and i have no idea why - blond, good looking, a woman, and is fairly bright - she's going to be hated! QUOTE]
> 
> umm you kind of answered your own question there?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2010)

This last show is ridiculously manipulative and sad!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2010)

In what way?
I didn't see it.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 22, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Ok, company line is that the extended live show tonight has been cancelled due to Davina being stranded in France due to an air traffic controllers strike. Whatever...


 
That's true - I've just got home after 12 beastly hours at Lyon airport


----------



## girasol (Jul 22, 2010)

It was clearly going to be Steve and Rachel. They were just trying to add some fake suspense. Doesn't Rachel resemble stacey from eastenders? I spent the whole week thinking she looked familiar, the penny just dropped!


----------



## clicker (Jul 23, 2010)

I cried at Big brother ....watching Steve singing....take me out and shoot me now.....but it was emotional , wasn't it??


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2010)

clicker said:


> I cried at Big brother ....watching Steve singing....take me out and shoot me now.....but it was emotional , wasn't it??


 
Not particularly


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2010)

I still don't like Steve.
Just because he's got no legs doesn't make everything he does meaningful and heart rending (that's to Andrew Stone, not to the poster above!)

I agree, Rachel does look like Stacey. Kind of chipmunk-y.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad it isn't at me cos I'm not that keen on him tbh.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok, Keeley's now gone for good. Don't know the details yet.
There are two live shows tonight. No eviction, but three new HMs from a choice of six (they mostly look like like muppets). They have to make an "audition" tape today detailing who they like and hate in the house, which gets shown to the HMs tonight. They (the existing HMs) then have a minute to decide which three they want in the house.

Which is a fucking stupid idea, as per normal.


----------



## zenie (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh no Steve's gonna mope around like a lost puppy for the rest of the show


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 23, 2010)

well I love the , that's a nice thing to look forward to later:


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 23, 2010)

Andrew stone is SUCH a knobber "How much do I luuuurve myself!!"

I really wonder whether hes clocked that people laugh AT him!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2010)

You notice how they all slag Josie off when they get out - Ife, Keeeeva and even Davina have


----------



## clicker (Jul 23, 2010)

D'wards said:


> You notice how they all slag Josie off when they get out - Ife, Keeeeva and even Davina have



Because they can see her method once they get out of the house....to people's faces play the lovable wurzel....behind their backs slate the females.....
What had the new blond girl done to warrant that booing??  Personally I wanted the other blonde...more likely to be john james type and wanted to see josie's head spin a bit more...I think he wass too josie whipped to choose her though...


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 24, 2010)

I had a strange complicated dream last night and er, part of it was me treading on Steves foot.


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2010)

Just watching last nights show. What a bunch of bitches, all sitting round deciding John James can't possibly be attracted to Josie. Why, because she's not a size 6? Fucking Dave and Steve saying it too, yeah cos you're brad and johnny aren't you? Twats.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm starting to really hate Josie, the way she was doing over-the-top fake piss-taking laughing when the new black lady was asking whether John James lived in Australia. Fair question to me. If any of the new girls get cose to him she will turn on them like she did with Keeva for sure, as previously mentioned, undermining them to other housemates.

A lot of girls seem to love Josie, and she can do no wrong in their eyes, IME. I have my own theories for this, but not gonna express them here as my Spare Rib subscription may be cancelled as a result.


----------



## Espresso (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm currently watching Minder on ITV4 and it strikes me that Dave is the assistant policeman in it. Well, more likely his Dad, I suppose. 
This policeman's character is called Taffy Jones. Nice.

And I've decided that if McDonalds have any sense they'll sign Corin up for advert voiceovers the minute she gets out of the house.

I'm another one who's getting fed up of Josie's insecurities. But John James is such a dreary drip that I don't know why anyone would fancy him in the first place. I do see that he's pretty, of course; but is that really it? Really?

God. I'm too old for this BB lark, aren't I?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 25, 2010)

Josie's getting all jealous of John James hanging with JJ now - dozy mare (said in a thick Bristolian accent)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah - Josie's turned out to be a right disappointment with her bitchy little jealousy fuelled campaigns.

Still CAN'T STAND Mario, the egotistical little freak....urgh!

Oh and I laughed at Ben getting all fucked off cos he felt he hadn't been included as being one of the good looking ones 'I've done modelling and everything' - fucks sake - LOOK AT YOUR HAIR! You look like a _cunt!_ 




God there's not really anyone I _like_ particularly anymore  ....the new woman Jo seems alright, but she'll probably turn out to be a nightmare too... <sigh>


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2010)

I still like Josie. The jealousy stuff was crap. Hope she doesn't do it again. 

Ben is such a self centred little tossbag. 

Still like Corin. Dave isn't as bad as he was but meh. JJ is ok. Laura hasn't even registered with me tbh. I am liking Jo and hoping she doesn't go all weird on us.


----------



## twinkle toes (Jul 27, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> I laughed at Ben getting all fucked off cos he felt he hadn't been included as being one of the good looking ones 'I've done modelling and everything' - fucks sake - LOOK AT YOUR HAIR! You look like a _cunt!_


 yeah i enjoyed that too, when he was moaning about the others THEY DON'T HAVE THE FUCKING HEIGHT TO BE A MODEL LIKE ME!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 28, 2010)

Mario seems to have gone weird,bunny boiler weird at that,he's getting creepier than dave if thats possible.
The whole josie/john james thing has gotten incredibly tedious.
its just not fun anymore.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 28, 2010)

ginger_syn said:


> its just not fun anymore.


innit
 used to be  such a fan but can't get into this series at all, find I'm fast forwarding more and more.
 Like Andrew tho - Andrew to win!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2010)

Andrew's been on a drunken rampage tonight - live feed has been excellent for a change.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 28, 2010)

Laura has left the BB house, according to the site. A real bunch of lightweights this year but she takes the biscuit. Leaving after less than a week? Pah!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2010)

pfft not even a week... they should have picked that Sam dude.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> Laura has left the BB house, according to the site. A real bunch of lightweights this year but she takes the biscuit. Leaving after less than a week? Pah!



Fukin ungrateful git. Pathetic bunch for the last year. Pfft.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2010)

how many have walked now? 

3 or 4 ?


----------



## FoxyRed (Jul 28, 2010)

This BB is sooooooooooo boring


----------



## Structaural (Jul 28, 2010)

still not worth watching then? cool, I've caught up loads of films this week.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 28, 2010)

Mario nominating Steve for being a sex pest and creepy was  a laugh.

Tired of the JJ's bromance.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2010)

Another vote for being bored of Josie and John.

John is a handsome fella, but what a ponce - he should just sy to Josie when she's ain a strop with him "suit yourself, come talk to me when you grow up a bit" then lavish attention on another female (or male for that matter) housemate. She'll be nice to him then.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2010)

What happened with John James going out through that door?


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 28, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> how many have walked now?
> 
> 3 or 4 ?


 
3! Shabby, Choimhe(sp?) and now Laura.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 28, 2010)

I do like the Ignore the Obvious task.. well at least the clip I just saw of Marcus Bentley entering the house and doing the voiceover as he walked about, especially his '7.01. Josie and John James are discussing (pause) having a lie down' followed by muffled sniggers from the others


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2010)

MdmAmDma said:


> 3! Shabby, Choimhe(sp?) and now Laura.


 
Keeley an all maybe - she only sprained her ankle


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 28, 2010)

big lulz at the pissed up Andrew


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2010)

They didn't show the bit where he was drunkenly leering over Rachael while Dave made him egg on toast to try to sober him up:
"I like my women like I like my bread <hic!>  - brown."


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> "I like my women like I like my bread <hic!>  - brown."



Ha ha 

i love him, Andrew to win


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 29, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Keeley an all maybe - she only sprained her ankle


 
Oh aye! forgot about her .


----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah man, the brass band bit made me literally LOL

How can you not laugh when someone is playing Ammarillo right in your face with a trumpet?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2010)

Best. Episode. Ever


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2010)

This task is brilliant! I'm laughing my ass off especially at Marcus the voice man


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm loving it as well-but I think Corrine might have fucked up by mentioning the random events in the diary room


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2010)

The only place you're allowed to talk about it all is in the Diary Room 




Lmfao@Corin. What a star! Shut your cakehole


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh thats ok then-I missed the first 20 mins of it.......


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2010)

Steve's wife's been in today - who was it on here who said he knew her and she was a total fucking nightmare?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 30, 2010)

All I want is for dave and his horribly annoying voice to leave.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 30, 2010)

that was classic last night. Loved it when Ben sauntered into the bathroom, all nonchalant like, cos he saw his friend washing the sink


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm an episode behind you guys cos I have to download it and I'm 8 hours ahead of the UK, but is anyone else feeling really happy that Josie and John James are getting it on?  They are kissing under the duvet aren't they?!  

I loved it when John James nominated Ben because he slagged off the way Josie dressed and basically called her fat.  

Ben to get evicted tonight I hope!  I can't stand that smug little twat.  Dave has grown on me for some reason, even though I hate his religious beliefs.  I wouldn't mind if Andrew went either cos he was a bit creepy when he got drunk.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 30, 2010)

Wouldn't it be funny if Dave's time in the house had de-programmed him from his born-again shenanigans. Could do without having to watch him getting dressed every 10 minutes.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jul 30, 2010)

It's interesting that Dave has stopped going on about being 'drunk on the love of the lord' and all the bollocks, at least it seems he has!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2010)

Picture of tonight's evictee being evicted here. Don't click it if you don't want the "live" show spoiled!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 30, 2010)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


arse. Mind you I didn't want any of them to go


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2010)

tbh: This series is getting very tedious with all the new housemates going in...
Totally ruins the concept


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2010)

Ben was one of the few interesting HMs this series, which has been very short on entertainment compared to last year.
Andrew is lulzworthy, but that's about it now. This new guy's going to end up sat alone and miserable after a day or two. FAIL.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jul 30, 2010)

lol at them dicks jedward trying to get out of the house


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2010)

Corrine cracks me up. I think I want her to win.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Corrine cracks me up. I think I want her to win.


 
I love Josie. I would definitely invite her to my party.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2010)

I like her too


----------



## pennimania (Jul 31, 2010)

Devastated that Ben was evicted.

Only entertaining person in the house  - how the hell could anyone prefer Dave to him????????


As for Corin, what a boring, vacuous creature - she reminds of the terrible Stacie on last season's X Factor, imagine spending an hour in her company - never mind 12 weeks with limited options {(


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought andrew should have gone, not Ben, hes so so nothingy


----------



## pennimania (Jul 31, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I thought andrew should have gone, not Ben, hes so so nothingy


 
yup- but they're building him up - personally I find it embarrassing when they do this 'young male virgin' schtik and rub his face in busty models etc, if they did the same thing to a very young woman people would be outraged.

God knows why I watch this stuff


----------



## redsnapper (Aug 1, 2010)

pennimania said:


> Devastated that Ben was evicted.
> 
> Only entertaining person in the house  - how the hell could anyone prefer Dave to him????????
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha I totally agree. I thought of Ben like I did of Freddy last year, both eccentric characters that were good value to watch. I have to confess a bit of a soft spot for Rachel or more specifically her 'physique' ......ok yeah I wanna bone her


----------



## pennimania (Aug 1, 2010)

OK.

I have now watched quite a few episodes on my Sky+  which I had missed while I was in France.

Now I REALLY hate Corin.   Before I just thought she was irritating - whatabout her still going 'madferrit' when the hapless Keeley broke her ankle????  Ghastly creature.

I bet she wins  

also I hate Steve -I don't care about his lack of legs.


No legs does not automatically mean a nice person - look at Heather Mills McCartney!!!! FFS!!!!!

:get rid of these beastly people.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2010)

I like Sam Pepper, a little twat, but an entertaining one, and doesn't take himself too seriously either. Got a great tattoo too.


----------



## redsnapper (Aug 2, 2010)

pennimania said:


> also I hate Steve -I don't care about his lack of legs.
> 
> 
> No legs does not automatically mean a nice person - look at Heather Mills McCartney!!!! FFS!!!!!


 
Lol. You had to feel for him a bit tho when he saw the family vid and had a good old cry. No? Ok then, fuck the legless fat one eyed wanker and throw his stick over the wall. Corin is a nightmare......SHUT UP! NO, JOSEEEEE YOU HAVN'T, HAVE YER, YOU HAVE!!!!!! Fuck the fuck off you long toothed orange nightmare!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 3, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I like Sam Pepper, a little twat, but an entertaining one, and doesn't take himself too seriously either. Got a great tattoo too.


He's a right cunt isn't he 
but brilliant, really funny to watch


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 3, 2010)

The new guy seems to be stirring the pot a bit thankfully,they have been boring for weeks. The only reason i want corin to win is that she would so funny, she makes me laugh in the diary room she never seems to take a breath.
I'm also very disappointed that dave is still there, though it's probably better for mario's sanity that ben has gone.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Aug 3, 2010)

Ha! Sam Pepper's hilarious. 

Ok - he's a bit of a nob but the house was getting a bit stale.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 3, 2010)

redsnapper said:


> Lol. You had to feel for him a bit tho when he saw the family vid and had a good old cry. No?
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> ...




Every day, in every way i hate Corin more and more.

And Josie gets on my tits.

Am liking Mr Pepper tho


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2010)

I had to watch Ben getting evicted, hahahahaha


----------



## D'wards (Aug 3, 2010)

I think Josie's whining about Sam Pepper will be the undoing of her. He didn't say anything that bad, and she's being a right winging minge-bag about it. She has form for over reacting too - when Dave casually enquired if she was a size 18 - didn't shut up about it all day, and the two John James incidents


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 4, 2010)

And her roots are beginning to irritate me - that goes for JJ too.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 5, 2010)

WTF. 
 I thought Corin had a girlfriend
.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 5, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I think Josie's whining about Sam Pepper will be the undoing of her. He didn't say anything that bad, and she's being a right winging minge-bag about it. She has form for over reacting too - when Dave casually enquired if she was a size 18 - didn't shut up about it all day, and the two John James incidents


 
Yeah - STFU you sad old bastard! Even John-James thought she was being a bit snivelly and ridiculous, ffs - although it made me lol a lot to think of how she'll have to desperately back track when she DOES sell 'their story'!   She's ended up making a thorough show of herself.

I fucking LOVE Sam Pepper (particularly that they/we all call him by his full name, too hehe  )!!!! Glad they took charge at that stage and put him in - very good move. Defo a great housemate!

Don't think he's a nob at all, myself! 
Think he's just totally unphased by any of them (as much as they expect he ought to be) and is DEFO the most genuine out of the lot of them and am glad he's continuing to steam into Josie, cos he's right that it's stupid to start claiming stuff its none of his business etc when they're _on the fucking telly_. 


Mario is still an evil, whiny, self-important, desperate, fame-hungry, egotistical fucking freak - well pissed off he's not up (SO surprised that he didn't decide to throw the bug game after all - I mean seriously WHY SAY IT? WE KNOW you'd not do it _in a million years_). 

Also - I SO noted his fake *shocked look* when he flipped the coin - having refused to reveal which side stood for which person in his completely random and fair toss, lol - and then _he actually brought it up_ as evidence of his integrity later when they were all saying his meticulously well thought out plan was actually a little dubiously carried out. UUUURRRRGGGGGHHHH.....GOD he's SO transparent! And SUCH A FUCKING LIAR!!! I DETEST HIM!!!!!!!!!  <breathes>



JJ and Steve are just dull, dull, dull. Pointless.

Apart from Sam (winner for me now, please!) the only other person I like is Jo - seems to have her head screwed on right. Big thumbs up.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 5, 2010)

sam's a cock. dave to win


----------



## D'wards (Aug 5, 2010)

No way man - Sam's the only one with the bollocks to call John James a prick, cos he is. Mardy arsed little tosser. Dave is a weird nobhead too, for someone so fucking rightious he can be awful petty at times.

Isn't Andrew articulate and erudite - i think the producers use him as an unofficial biographer of what happens in the house.

Was glad he stood up for Sam Pepper too, saying he was only trying to help and JJ and Josie were just aggresive and snappy and belittling to him


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 5, 2010)

Sam is a very blunt instrument, relying on repetition and the irritation factor to provoke rather than any natural eloquence. I think his rather tragic attempt to argue a point with Dave made that clear. Josie is the only one witless enough to fall into his traps.
He's that annoying kid at school who made life hell for the teachers. His classmates egged him on as he caused chaos, little realising that in ten years time they would look back and wonder what life would have been like with qualifications...


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, O&L


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 6, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Sam is a very blunt instrument, relying on repetition and the irritation factor to provoke rather than any natural eloquence. I think his rather tragic attempt to argue a point with Dave made that clear. Josie is the only one witless enough to fall into his traps.
> He's that annoying kid at school who made life hell for the teachers. His classmates egged him on as he caused chaos, little realising that in ten years time they would look back and wonder what life would have been like with qualifications...



They are going to want to keep him in aren't they? 
Bet when he gets nominated  next week they contrive something that ensures he stays...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> They are going to want to keep him in aren't they?
> Bet when he gets nominated  next week they contrive something that ensures he stays...



They've already banned JJ1, Dave and Rachel from nominating him next week, so thats two down.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 6, 2010)

It's a bit sad that Rachel is going to get evicted. 

Why is that Dave not getting the boot?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 6, 2010)

i so want to punch sam..
One of the most annoying housemates ever....


----------



## D'wards (Aug 6, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> It's a bit sad that Rachel is going to get evicted.
> 
> Why is that Dave not getting the boot?


 
I agree - Rachel seems nothing but a sweet girl, maybe a bit loud and talks a lot, but does not seem to have a bad bone in her.

Dave is, frankly, a prize cunt.


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 6, 2010)

right I'm nailing my colours to the mast. I fucking hate Sam but I reckon he's been put in there as a plant. There's no way a new housemate would go in and be that much of a prick in his first week.

I like Dave. JJ and Josie are starting to grate a bit. I think their relationship is genuine enough BUT I think they are milking it in order to stay in.

Marion is a wet blanket and needs to be removed

I really like Jo, she's got a wise head on her shoulders.

The rest...meh. Just meh.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 6, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> i so want to punch sam..
> One of the most annoying housemates ever....


 
Don't get this at all!?!
Have you only ever watched twenty minutes or summink, lol?


John-James was a RIGHT fucking knob with this latest task - especially given how he's (reasonably) argued against other hm's who've not bothered trying. He was a right cunt to Rachel. Don't like him at all now. Or Josie with her fake 'Oh how could I fancy him, he's so moody, lol' shit.....fucking hell, piss off out off there if you just want to spend all your time together eh (fair do's, but like, not on the telly?) and conveniently ignore the fact that you're both behaving more and more like a couple of fucking bitchy spoilt little children.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 6, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> right I'm nailing my colours to the mast. I fucking hate Sam but I reckon he's been put in there as a plant. There's no way a new housemate would go in and be that much of a prick in his first week.


 
He's 21, ffs!  He's not desperately craving fame, not on his fifth application to Big Brother, not feeling like it's last ever chance to really *live* like so many of them. He's clearly aware of the cameras (just like the rest of them), but without feeling any pressure to pretend he's _not_ (_unlike_ all of the older ones), or to behave in any way that's not comfortable or normal for him, iykwim. 

He seems like a very average young man of his age to me - and an ideal BB candidate - he's not been chasing it for years - he's watched the programme before going in and he's honest about what he thinks and why he's there, but ultimately he's just having a laugh because he doesn't place any special importance on *the experience*


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 6, 2010)

He's 21??? Fuck me, I thought he was much younger. My daughter is 21 and neither her nor any of her friends (male or female) are like that. I just don't like him. If I was his mother I'd be absolutely mortified at his behaviour in there.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2010)

Rachel was evicted with 58.5% of the vote. An impressive turnout from JJ's fans considering the week from hell he's subjected us to.
I think I'd be more receptive to both Sam and Jo if they wowed us with insights gained while inside the house rather than just using stuff they've seen on tv.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 7, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> He's 21??? Fuck me, I thought he was much younger. My daughter is 21 and neither her nor any of her friends (male or female) are like that. I just don't like him. If I was his mother I'd be absolutely mortified at his behaviour in there.


 

But not at (for eg) Mario's behaviour? Or Ben's? (Both approaching 30  )  Wow! I find that really odd!  Different strokes, like! 
He's done nothing at all that would have offended me _in the slightest_ as his mother, tbf!


(Don't see that it's fair to compare him to your own kids, tbf - unless they would be likely to consider a stint _on a reality show_  - but as compared to the rest of the people who successfully applied*, I think his age is worth mentioning  )








*<cough>sad bastards</cough>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I think I'd be more receptive to both Sam and Jo if they wowed us with insights gained while inside the house rather than just using stuff they've seen on tv.


 
That's a fair comment - but I'd rather someone made the point that they obviously had viewed the show ALONG WITH THE REST OF US and that (in Josie's case) it was massively precious to imagine that she was carrying on some private affair, than that they did the usual job of just shutting up altogether and behaving as though they hadn't been influenced at all by the fact that they'd been watching it for weeks before they entered (which is the usual way - and I find that far more grating, personally).

And given that neither of the two have been in for long, I actually think they HAVE made some pretty insightful comments on stuff that's happened since they entered, too.

I know it's got to be an advantage to go in with some knowledge of where public support etc lies - but it's not all that important - the newbies never win anyway (and they must be aware of that) and that might be why they both seem very relaxed to me, but it's not like it wouldn't still do them a favour to maybe stfu and play dumb too (seems to be the role traditonally for late entries  ) so they still stand out to me as honest housemates (unlike JJ - unless he really IS just THAT DULL?!?).


----------



## clicker (Aug 7, 2010)

How many times do we see prospective housemates proclaiming they will get in the house and shake it up.....then get put in and we don't hear a peep from them again?

Sam Pepper has annoyed the hell out of them and definitely told them how it is ( in his opinion )...fair play to him....why does he look so like the boy in Peter Pan all the time....I keep expecting a harness to whirr into life and heave him skywards by his crotch.

No way is he leaving next week...BB and possibly the voters will make sure of that.....the more he taunts JJ and Josie, the gruesome twosome, the merrier he makes me feel....they are so up their own jackseys.....and Mario has imploded into a simpering snivlling creep....corin is just after a page three shot and morphing into aunt sally.....I can bear the rest....dave, steve, jo and andrew have all had significantly less air time and it has worked in their favour...................they may also be tiresome oiks, but I haven't seen it yet.....

The pepper needs to stay....................or else we go back to the duvet couple and not much else....none of the others are real instigators.....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2010)

The pepper will be staying. Josie has been punished for nomination talk by... being banned from nominating Sam. That's three now. If I were Sam I'd actually be embarrassed.


----------



## Celt (Aug 7, 2010)

Sam would be as annoying as hell to live with but I think he's a good tool to put in the house.

Its John James that I find unbearable - don't know if he's playing a game or if he is really such a sulky moody manipulative tosser.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2010)

The problem we have, is that if Sam is not nominated, whovever is and wins the save and replace task will probably put him up cos;

A) They don't like him
B) They know most of  the other's don't like him, so know they can pick him and retreat into the protection of the hating-him-crowd as it will win them kudos amongst those people and not be so stressful as picking a friend, or someone they don't like but not admitted to it publicly

So really it would be better to let him be nominated, and make the task something they think he can win, cos if he's not nominated he will defo be up.


----------



## clicker (Aug 7, 2010)

D'wards said:


> The problem we have, is that if Sam is not nominated, whovever is and wins the save and replace task will probably put him up cos;
> 
> A) They don't like him
> B) They know most of  the other's don't like him, so know they can pick him and retreat into the protection of the hating-him-crowd as it will win them kudos amongst those people and not be so stressful as picking a friend, or someone they don't like but not admitted to it publicly
> ...




Hhhm never thought of that....wonder how BB will fix this one....he can't be evicted....it would be so mundane without him now.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 7, 2010)

D'wards said:


> The problem we have, is that if Sam is not nominated, whovever is and wins the save and replace task will probably put him up cos;
> 
> A) They don't like him
> B) They know most of  the other's don't like him, so know they can pick him and retreat into the protection of the hating-him-crowd as it will win them kudos amongst those people and not be so stressful as picking a friend, or someone they don't like but not admitted to it publicly
> ...


 
But they can't pick him in the replace task either if he's immune from noms, can they?  Or can they?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 8, 2010)

Sam Pepper does make me laugh - when he delicately put the first few peppercorns on the picture, then poured them all on made me well lol


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 10, 2010)

I will be enraged if Sam Pepper gets booted out any time soon.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 10, 2010)

I think he has had a good week, ol' Sam Pepper, and the others seem to have genuinely taken to him.

I reckon he'll escape the nomination


----------



## kabbes (Aug 10, 2010)

Is this thing anywhere near finishing yet?


----------



## bigbry (Aug 10, 2010)

When it comes to save & replace (or whatever it is called) BB will say that as Sam P couldn't be nominated this week ne can't replace somone who winds the task - lets face it, it's their show and they can make the rules up as they go along.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't care who goes, so long as its dave


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, i'm not worried who goes as long as its not Sam Pepper, JJ or Jo.

No one likes a whinger


----------



## clicker (Aug 11, 2010)

I dont care who goes so long as it's not sam pepper....going off Jo a touch though....she's an ' I want to go home , I want to leave, I want to go home' bod....then she starts spinning her head when she gets nominated....good on you corin, enjoyed that and what is up with holy dave going on a paranoia journey.....very bible ish....punsihment and retribution loom large in his legend....I reckon Jo would be likliest to go on friday........................but would actually prefer dave to genuflect his butt out now .


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2010)

Jo has obviously read "A dummies guide to getting evicted from the Big Brother house". It's hard to picture anyone else being evicted unless she walks before friday.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 11, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Is this thing anywhere near finishing yet?



Tuesday 24th August
then it's the  ‘Ultimate Champion’ series.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 11, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Tuesday 24th August


I think I can cope with that.  Roll on normal programming!


> then it's the  ‘Ultimate Champion’ series.


Oh Good Grief.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 11, 2010)

How the fuck is dave still there?  I can't stand him.


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 11, 2010)

Sam having a dance while wearing a skirt, Josie not amused 

http://bb-cache.channel4.com/bigbrother/video/2010/Aug/11/sam-has-a-dance/play.c4


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 11, 2010)

Sam - friends of mine know him, here he is doin some comedy break dance on my mates youtube channel -


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2010)

Sam is so entertaining - he must stay in


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2010)

Couldnt be  arsed to watch it tonight. Anything interesting happen?

btw Remember Darnell from a few years back? He's done a porno, saw it the other day - ouch my eyes


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 12, 2010)

Christ no - I saw the Nicola BB1 porno and that was enough to make me scour my eyes out with bleach.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Christ no - I saw the Nicola BB1 porno and that was enough to make me scour my eyes out with bleach.


google 'What Billi Did Next'


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 12, 2010)

No. I don't want to.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 13, 2010)

Not Darnell


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 14, 2010)

drag0n said:


> How the fuck is dave still there?  I can't stand him.


 
I feel the same way, i had a feeling it would be jo as she's been really dull,but still felt cheated it wasn't dave hopefully he'll get the boot next friday,i'd still like corin to win just to see the look on john james's face it'd be priceless also watching them trying to work out what's going to happen next with evictions made me laugh. What a bunch of twerps.


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 14, 2010)

sam is easily the most entertaining in there. a genuine character with none of the "i'm mental, me" defence.

hope he wins it. the rest are powerfully dull.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 14, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> sam is easily the most entertaining in there. a genuine character with none of the "i'm mental, me" defence.
> 
> hope he wins it. the rest are powerfully dull.


 
innit - this has got to be the dullest BB ever.
Roll on the 24th! Ultimate Champions show.
 Who do people reckon are going to be in it?

http://twitter.com/NickBateman1/status/21141314021


----------



## girasol (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, Sam is brilliant fun!  And annoying too, I like him 

I don't think it's dull though, it's must more 'personal' than previous ones (although I hadn't watched it fully for years because the people they were bringing in were all fucktards, at least this year there's variety and character)


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 14, 2010)

I think Sam Pepper is one of he only 'real' housemates in there, a long with Josie, Andrew, Dave and Steve. John-James came across as the biggest prick last night IMO, and I believe that HE is one of the biggest fakers and is stringing poor randy mare Josie along as he knows she is popular. 

I wasn't sure until last night, John-James is a dick head. I cant believe he is quite popular on the outside, i suppose his game playing is working, hopefully he will be outed as a fake soon though!


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 14, 2010)

Greenfish said:


> sam is easily the most entertaining in there. a genuine character with none of the "i'm mental, me" defence.
> 
> hope he wins it. the rest are powerfully dull.


He's easily the most loathesome individual I've ever seen.  He is so aggravating.  If I'd been stuck in there with him he'd be sporting a thick ear after being told to behave!


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 14, 2010)

I want Sam to win because it'll seriously piss -off the others.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 14, 2010)

4 housemates going on Friday..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 15, 2010)

Which in a negative vote means that the four biggest characters (bar Josie with her free pass to the final) will be going.
Well, I say biggest characters, but there's only John James and Sam really, so wave goodbye to those two. Plus Steve (probably) and Dave (possibly)?

It's an extraordinary decision by the production team. I assume they want a big friday followed by the tuesday final, which has the allstars thing to avoid it being a damp squib. It's the last series, so who cares what we do?

Poor stuff, in accordance with the series as a whole this year. Shame, as I had high hopes after a good BB10 and CelebBB.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't think John James will get voted out.
I think Sam, Steve, Mario, and possibly Dave?

I hope it's Steve, he has done NOTHING in there.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2010)

I couldnt quite get my head round Sam being all upset with John James over that slagging off stuff???
Sam walks round being openly pretty shitey to people from the second he walks in there and is just saying or just being honest...
JJ does the same, only not to Sams face ( but says he would say the same to his face) and Sams snivelling like a toddler whos just been told theres no santa? WTF?


----------



## Greenfish (Aug 15, 2010)

the amount of man love in this show is genuienly unnerving.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 15, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I don't think John James will get voted out.
> I think Sam, Steve, Mario, and possibly Dave?
> 
> I hope it's Steve, he has done NOTHING in there.


 
But it's a neg vote as O&L says - vote to EVICT  - so far more likely to be the big characters (John James will surely be hated as much as he might be loved  ). The quite, boring ones tend to slip under the net.

I SO want Mario to go....just to see his face, like. 

But not Sam.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 15, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> I couldnt quite get my head round Sam being all upset with John James over that slagging off stuff???
> Sam walks round being openly pretty shitey to people from the second he walks in there and is just saying or just being honest...
> JJ does the same, only not to Sams face ( but says he would say the same to his face) and Sams snivelling like a toddler whos just been told theres no santa? WTF?


 
Sam _doesn't_ talk about people behind their backs. He says whatever he wants to say to their face - and if he can't do that, cos he's been banned  he just sits in front of them with just a window between them and chortles openly at them instead. 
He's an annoying little cunt, but he aint no bitch. 

Tbf, I don't think JJ said anything much that was out of order either - he's been pretty fair, imo - but Sam was clearly far more upset by John James than anyone else as it turned out.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 15, 2010)

sheothebudworths said:


> But it's a neg vote as O&L says - vote to EVICT  - so far more likely to be the big characters (John James will surely be hated as much as he might be loved  ). The quite, boring ones tend to slip under the net.


 
But by that logic, Jo wouldn't have gone out this week. She was the most boring one, and she went out. I think this year the viewers are doing the right thing and voting out the boring people.

But I agree, it should have been a vote to save, just to be safe.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the increasing paranoia and backstabbing for the week, dave has already started to get edgy.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 16, 2010)

zoooo said:


> But by that logic, Jo wouldn't have gone out this week. She was the most boring one, and she went out. I think this year the viewers are doing the right thing and voting out the boring people.
> 
> But I agree, it should have been a vote to save, just to be safe.



A four-way negative eviction with one evictee is very different to an eight-way negative eviction with four evictees - in the Jo eviction there was a very obvious candidate for Sam fans to vote for to save their man, thus turning a negative eviction into a positive in some respects.
Jo was also screaming and crying, had turned on Corin and was plainly having an awful time in there. In addition, black women are almost always evicted under any circumstances in BB. There's a lot more to be said about that, and there are many reasons for this imo, but it's so prevelalent it's commonly termed "the curse". In many respects, Jo being evicted was almost certain.

With four going this friday fans of John James and Sam face an almost impossible task trying to marshall their voting firepower into a "positive" force. If they target each other, they both go. If they target a likely fourth-place contender like Dave, how do they all agree on who to target? Even if they all agree, enough voters dislike their HM to make the whole thing impossible to co-ordinate.

John James does seem likely to go first, Sammy somewhere behind him.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm still convinced that viewers will want to keep Josie and John James in there together.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 16, 2010)

I've watched every episode, but am still unclear:-

Does John James fancy Josie or not?


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 16, 2010)

Funny how John James has suddenly started telling Josie of his undying love for her now she has a place in the final. 
He talks so much about other people having a game plan..and the reason is... he is one of the biggest game players in there!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to post the *allstars* lineup. Looks to be fairly reliable, and if true it should be a riot:

Nikki Grahame
Brian Dowling
Michelle Bass
Pete Bennett
Alex Sibley
Aisleyne Horgan-Wallace
Charley Uchea
Mikey Hughes
Siavash Sabbaghpour
Marcus Akin
Brian Belo
Makosi Musambasi
Nadia Almada
Pete Burns
Chantelle & Preston
John McCririck
BB11 winner


----------



## FaradayCaged (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww kinda wished that Helen from BB2 would be in there though it looks good, do you think the 3 winners of previous BB's that re going in are going to have a unfair advantage?


----------



## FoxyRed (Aug 17, 2010)

Thankgod Sophie Pritchard didnt get in.. that girl is a skank


----------



## zoooo (Aug 17, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to post the *allstars* lineup. Looks to be fairly reliable, and if true it should be a riot:
> 
> Nikki Grahame
> Brian Dowling
> ...


 
Yay!
Yuck at Makosi and McCririck though.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 17, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to post the *allstars* lineup. Looks to be fairly reliable, and if true it should be a riot:
> 
> Nikki Grahame
> Brian Dowling
> ...



wot no Maxwell?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 17, 2010)

Ew, thank god. The slimy git.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2010)

john-james is being a dick and being a bully...reckon he will leave soon


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 18, 2010)

missed it tonight but tomorrows highlight show might be worth a look
http://twitter.com/Aisleyne1/status/21440721585


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## OneStrike (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha, what a fitting way to end it all if the show just stopped for good.  Josie still managed to take the duvet out with her!

I imagine JJ1 is now in imminent danger of a bit of raping.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2010)

Davina reckons they're back now and sleeping in the task room, but then she is a bit mental so not sure how reliable this is:

Housemates back in house. Asleep in task room. All going to be ok x x
2 minutes ago via TweetDeck

It serves them right really, they've been moaning about the lounge leaking for ages now. Got to be a lot of electrical items soaked through, fixtures, fittings etc. Not convinced h&s will let them just plug everything back in again by tomorrow. Might be handhelds for a while. Lol.


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 18, 2010)

They will definetely have to check and re-check all of the electrics, H+S would demand that the roof is fixed properly as well i'd imagine.  They are spending at least tonight in the task room i'd imagine.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2010)

Davina again:
Live feed will go on when they r back in. Was misinformed. That is happening now. So will be on soon. It's crazy there!
4 minutes ago reply

Sounds like typical Davina bollocks to me, but we'll see. Can't see them putting it back on tonight.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tes-evacuated-Big-Brother-house-flooding.html


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 19, 2010)

That was a proper amount of water coming through.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 19, 2010)

john james seems bent on making a total tit of himself on tonights show it was almost entertaining.


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 19, 2010)

well in a bit of a volte face, I now think John James is an arrogant fuckwit who needs to be buried up to his neck in sand and have rotten eggs thrown at him. Whereas I am warming to Sam who isn't afraid to tell it like it is.


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> well in a bit of a volte face, I now think John James is an arrogant fuckwit who needs to be buried up to his neck in sand and have rotten eggs thrown at him. Whereas I am warming to Sam who isn't afraid to tell it like it is.


 
Totally, he's being a complete fucking prick tonight too.


----------



## starfish (Aug 19, 2010)

He is really shitting himself about this Nathan thing.


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2010)

Because he knows he was bang out of order. He did this last time he was a cunt. 'boohoo, I wanna go home, boohoo'


----------



## Espresso (Aug 19, 2010)

He really is an annoying little runt. 
Does he really think Nathan's going to batter him? That's even less believable than the very notion of Nathan and Rachel in the first place.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 19, 2010)

something has just come up on twitter saying John James has gone..


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 19, 2010)

nah sorry turns out that might not be true - ignore that last post


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 20, 2010)

Espresso said:


> He really is an annoying little runt.
> Does he really think Nathan's going to batter him? That's even less believable than the very notion of Nathan and Rachel in the first place.


 
LOL I balked at the notion of Nathan and Rachel too....


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope that John James gets booooed to hell this evening when he will no doubt be evicted.  So he seriously insults a woman and his only concern is what her _boyfriend_ thinks?  Words fail me.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2010)

God, John James is going to get the biggest vote out ever. Bigger than Sezer's?
What a cock.
Oh well, at least he can go straight back to Australia and escape it all.
Poor old Josie though.


----------



## girasol (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope Josie fucks him once, realises what a shit shag he is (because he will be!!!!) and dumps the idiot.  How pathetic can one person be?

I love Josie though, she's fair and emotionally intelligent!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2010)

Josie and Corin are nice.
And Andrew.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> I love Josie though, she's fair and emotionally intelligent!


 
I'm not sure about that - she definately uses the fact he's an emotional cripple against him, like when they were arguing about his treatment of Corin and she kept saying "remember who's side you are on", basically saying "if you don't agree wholeheartedly with my viewpoint and take my side i will cold-shoulder you and you will cry like a little girl and threaten to leave" - and she was quite right of course.

I think he is asexual though, or maybe scared of sex in some way, and has got close to Josie because he does not find her attractive, and can be close to a woman who reminds him of his mammy without thinking he should be shagging her. I still think no one will be smoothing anyone over (what a horrible phrase that is  - is it Australian or Bristolian?).

In fact, i'm certain John James does not want it with Josie, but wants to be friends to dangles the carrot (so to speak) to keep her interested in him. Though i genuinely think he is in some way mentally ill too.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 20, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> I hope that John James gets booooed to hell this evening when he will no doubt be evicted.  So he seriously insults a woman and his only concern is what her _boyfriend_ thinks?  Words fail me.


 That.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2010)

Odds at all, Mr Oranges?


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd like to see Steve, Dave, John James and Mario out on their arses tonight.


----------



## Madusa (Aug 20, 2010)

I dont really know much about this series, but just to say, I may have a crush on Sam.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 20, 2010)

blimey didn't expect Steve to go!


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 20, 2010)

Madusa said:


> I dont really know much about this series, but just to say, I may have a crush on Sam.


That's sad, he's the most obnoxious arsehole I've ever come across


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm on the +1. Is dave out yet?


----------



## Addy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank god the 'war hero' is out.
All bar his letching over Keeley, he has been a huge non entity.
It's a shame BB didn't put Nathan in the house as one of Bob's tasks..... it would have been well funny to see John J try and crawl up his own arse to hide. 

I do hope Josie wins, she is the only one who has been entertaining, genuine and likeable, shame she has bunny boiler tendancies though 

Corrin out.... get in there!!!!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 20, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I'm on the +1. Is dave out yet?


not yet


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 20, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Odds at all, Mr Oranges?



Nah, just had a wrist operation, so i'm typing one-handed and can't be bothered!
All evicted hm's are already out - in the wrong order, which is causing havoc on the betting front - the C4 show is about half an hour behind at this point. 
Suffice to say the final 4 days are not going to be an entertainment-fest. To put it mildly...


----------



## MikeMcc (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea! There is a god - Sam is gone!


----------



## Madusa (Aug 20, 2010)

MikeMcc said:


> That's sad, he's the most obnoxious arsehole I've ever come across


 
Like I said, i dont really know anything about this series but from what ive seen, he speaks his mind...quite like that..I just think he's hot...physically. 

If he were only a bit older..


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't believe JJ and Mario made it to the final! zzzzzzzz
ANDREW TO WIN!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 22, 2010)

I actually hate dave.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 22, 2010)

I think Josie should win. She's the only one left in there with anything like a personality. Never seen such a collection of drips as Dave, Andrew, Mario and JJ. Talk about wet!


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree with this ^^


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 23, 2010)

So how does the next bit work then? We get a 'winner' on Tuesday then put loads of ex-hms in for the next 2 weeks?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 23, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> So how does the next bit work then? We get a 'winner' on Tuesday then put loads of ex-hms in for the next 2 weeks?


that's about right, tomorrows the final.
 As tonight is the penultimate  I'll probably watch, didn't bother at all at the weekend, just caught up with any gossip via Luke Marsdens twitter feed - by all accounts I didn't miss much


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2010)

last nights was funny


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 23, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> last nights was funny


what happened? something to do with the tree of temptation?


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2010)

yeah it made Andrew say yes to everything... then told the others one by one what he was doing....

so Andrew did everything he was asked....


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 23, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> that's about right, tomorrows the final.
> As tonight is the penultimate  I'll probably watch, didn't bother at all at the weekend


Yeah, same here. This series has been pretty dull, very occasionally enlivened by some proper lol moments. Josie nominating biscuits made me giggle and Andrew 'making' an omelette under Dave's supervision was fucking hilarious


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice how that Dave chappie doesn't mind in the least that a male housemate walks around stark bollock naked but he positively frothed at the mouth when a female went braless while wearing a man's long-sleeved shirt.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Aug 23, 2010)

The Jebus Freak is a creationist as well. "Man didn't evolve" - what a moron.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 23, 2010)

He is a complete idiot. And I hate parts of him, but he's so bloody agreeable the rest of the time. Curse him! 
I think it's pretty safe that Josie and Andrew will be the top two though, so there's no danger of him winning.


----------



## starfish (Aug 23, 2010)

Josie: "I used to play the guitar when i was younger"
Bloke in Simon Webbs band: "Why did you give up?"
Josie: "Cause i was shit"


----------



## Looby (Aug 23, 2010)

starfish said:


> Josie: "I used to play the guitar when i was younger"
> Bloke in Simon Webbs band: "Why did you give up?"
> Josie: "Cause i was shit"


 
I was just going to post the same thing.


----------



## starfish (Aug 23, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I was just going to post the same thing.


 
She does come out with some beauties.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Dave makes me feel ill.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 24, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Dave makes me feel ill.


 yup he can stick his bloody glory right up his arse.
 I was disgusted when he was gossiping about Andrew behind his back on last nights show - wrong on so many levels


----------



## D'wards (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a feeling they may stick Sam Pepper in the Ultimate BB house - why not, he has been one of the most memorable housemates in its history, even tho he was there only 2 weeks.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 24, 2010)

Just saw a bit on the news about recently discovered pictures of The Beatles at the beginning of their career. Mario is Paul McCartney's grandson, I've decided.

Compare and contrast












*YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DECIDE*


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 24, 2010)

Jesus, what a muppet.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha!

The six pack accentuation makeup looks a bit obvious in that one.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2010)

Exactly what I thought. 

How is dave still in there? Ffs


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 24, 2010)

Final *Ultimate* lineup looks woeful 
Winner has been leaked now, as have positions. All as expected really.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't believe Andrew came out 5th


----------



## Espresso (Aug 24, 2010)

Dave must have lost about three stone since he went in there.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I've not seen the ubb line up. Have got digital spy and google open.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 24, 2010)

Haha!!! Chantelle then Preston!!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 24, 2010)

Come on, lets have Sam Pepper back in


----------



## Espresso (Aug 24, 2010)

Preston must feel like a nana, he's the only one in there - at least so far - who didn't win.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I gather what'shisdisgustingface McKriric is going in. fucking ugh.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 24, 2010)

oh god...


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 24, 2010)

this is getting crapper by the second. They shouldn't be letting 'celebrities' in


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2010)

Unless you can deliver goods - don't come up with the concept. The non celebrities that came out of this with any quality got spooked by the Jade Goody experience, e.g. the Craig's and Brian Belo's of this world don't need the risk in the current climate. Ulrika would probably do anything for cash. Also serious loss of respect for McCriricck for doing this  - he doesn't need the cash, stick to talking shite on a racecourse.


----------



## Looby (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm an hour behind because I was on the phone but Chantell and Preston-OMG!!!


----------



## elbows (Aug 24, 2010)

Im quite happy with the lineup. Havent watched BB properly for a few years now but will tune into this ultimate thing for old times sake.


----------



## flash (Aug 24, 2010)

Switch over and watch the expected fallout on E4 as people realise WTF or alternatively log onto Digital Spy and look at the number of epic tools over there that just can't get their head around why certain "non" celebrity contestants wouldn't want back in (e.g. does Craig really need pots of cash for a loss of credibility - nope) . You have to feel sorry for Josie you really do (and I've not really watched this year's show).


----------



## Looby (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm chuffed about Brian, Nadia and it'll be interesting to see how Chantelle and Preston get on. I fucking hate John Mcririck, he makes me want to vom.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 24, 2010)

Preston, Chantelle, Coolio and Ulrika are totally surplus here, they should really have chosen fewer "celeb" housemates, although I'll forgive Big Mac.
There are a couple more HMs going in on friday, thank God. *Oddsflash!* coming soon...

I saw Preston and a mate of his rummaging around in a skip at the top of my road a few years ago. He's a real oddball and has the worst collection of prison tattoos you could possibly imagine. Never bumped into Chantelle sadly.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 24, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Preston, Chantelle, Coolio and Ulrika are totally surplus here, they should really have chosen fewer "celeb" housemates, although I'll forgive Big Mac.


 
Agree 100%.

Where is Brian belo, or Derek Laud, or Marcus or Maxwell or other people who will wind people up, or are funny to watch.


----------



## Looby (Aug 25, 2010)

Where is sexy Rexy, Helen, Aisleyne, Mario and Lisa? There are 2 going in Friday, I really hope there's no more slebs.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm guessing they wouldn't touch it with a bargepole...


----------



## Looby (Aug 25, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I'm guessing they wouldn't touch it with a bargepole...


 
Aisleyne was on BBLB earlier in the week though and Helen's been on telly recently talking about BB.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 25, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Aisleyne was on BBLB earlier in the week though and Helen's been on telly recently talking about BB.


 
Doesn't mean they want to go back in the house, probably fine taking BBLB fees...


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2010)

Who's the one who got fingered in the hot tub?


----------



## Kanda (Aug 25, 2010)

Wasn't that a doorway?


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2010)

The one I saw was an irish girl and the dark haired bloke who eventually won it getting jiggy in the hot tub.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 25, 2010)

madzone said:


> Who's the one who got fingered in the hot tub?


 
Makosi asked for a pregnancy testing kit after she'd been fannying about in a hot tub with Anthony.


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Makosi asked for a pregnancy testing kit after she'd been fannying about in a hot tub with Anthony.


 
This was a blonde Irish girl.....

Orlaith! That was her. I'm sure I've seen a video of it on a porn site


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 25, 2010)

Orla ?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 25, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> Where is Brian belo, or Derek Laud, or Marcus or Maxwell or other people who will wind people up, or are funny to watch.


 Belo is watching it on his 52 inch plasma that big brother paid for (or something) according to his twitter.


sparklefish said:


> Where is sexy Rexy, Helen, Aisleyne, Mario and Lisa? There are 2 going in Friday, I really hope there's no more slebs.


 Aisleyne is making a film. Anuvahood or something.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 25, 2010)

madzone said:


> Who's the one who got fingered in the hot tub?



That's a charming euphemism 

That reminds me, is Tickle going in on Friday?


----------



## madzone (Aug 25, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's a charming euphemism



What euphemism?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2010)

I think putting celebs in the UBB house was a bad idea. Coolio? Who gives a shit? Ridiculous. Put proper BB housemates in there. This is supposed to be a nice nostalgic reliving of past BBs. Fuck random US celebs. 

And McRirick. I know we're supposed to hate him etc etc, blah blah. But I hate him so much that I can't look at him and won't be watching until he's gone. Good move BB. 

On a more positive note, excellent to see Brian, Nikki and Nadia in there.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2010)

Every single person i've discussed it with says its a bad idea putting celebs in. What are they thinking? I was well looking forwards to this, and now i'm thoroughly underwhelmed.

Me and a few workmates are compiling our own personal best Ultimate Big Brother  (inc Josie) - will post soon.

Heres some help if you wanna do it...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Big_Brother_(UK)_housemates


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine might be:
Anna the nun
Brian Dowling
Nikki
Pete
Helen Adams
Jon Tickle
Alex Sibley
Nadia
Maybe Kinga for the lols
(and Jade)

Don't know that they'd make a great house together, but they were the ones I enjoyed.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 25, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He's a real oddball and has the worst collection of prison tattoos you could possibly imagine.



I like Preston's tattoos and he seems to be an alright bloke. I'm waiting for Brian to kick off at Nick for saying he looks like Eamonn Holmes (which he totally does).


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 25, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Mine might be:
> Anna the nun
> Brian Dowling
> Nikki
> ...


 
Anna the nun and Dave the monk would be an interesting combo.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2010)

Ha, yes.
I bet Anna isn't a creationist.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 25, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Ha, yes.
> I bet Anna isn't a creationist.


No, she is a lesbian iirc.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2010)

My list:

Sam Pepper
Derek laud
Michelle Bass
Nikki
Brian Bello
Charley Uchea
Shabby
Bea
Maxwell
Marcus
(and jade)

i'd love to see sam pepper rip through that lot


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2010)

Who was Bea?

I think Sam Pepper, Shabby and Ben could have been good if in a bit longer.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> No, she is a lesbian iirc.


 
Oh yes. A religious person who doesn't think gays are evil. He needs to be taught a few lessons about that. It's quite unnerving that a man with some of the beliefs he has came second. :/


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Who was Bea?



Horrible passive/aggressive type - thoroughly nasty, but good to watch cos of her conniving


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh yes! I remember now. Funny how they go from your head completely.


----------



## hektik (Aug 25, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I'm guessing they wouldn't touch it with a bargepole...



it really says something that ex-housemates won't go back on BB, but the so-called "celebrities" are queuing up to be involved. surely some of them don't need the cash/exposure THAT badly.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 25, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> No, she is a lesbian iirc.


 
And the only housemate Davina counts as a personal friend.


----------



## Looby (Aug 25, 2010)

God, Josie really doesn't know how to respond to what Nadia said about John James!


----------



## Looby (Aug 25, 2010)

My list would be:

Brian D
Helen
Anna
Aisleyne
Brian Belo
Nadia
Josie
Richard (bald gay bloke, can't remember his surname)
Sexy Tom from series 1 (but only if he still has those little red shorts)
Sam Pepper


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 25, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Sexy Tom from series 1 (but only if he still has those little red shorts)


 
 mmmmm sexy Tom...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 26, 2010)

This year might not be the end after all..
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/aug/25/big-brother-channel-5?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 26, 2010)

Josie has just walked out.
They're nominating today.
Victor and Michelle Bass are going into a "bedsit" (like BB5) on friday.
Can't think of anything else.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Josie has just walked out.
> They're nominating today.
> Victor and Michelle Bass are going into a "bedsit" (like BB5) on friday.
> Can't think of anything else.


 
No Sam Pepper?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 26, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Josie has just walked out.


 
?

Blimey.
I bet that's because of Nadia making her all nervous about John James.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 26, 2010)

shame, 
 I reckon she stood a real chance of winning it too


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 26, 2010)

I think she legged it through the fire exit and ran straight into john Jame's arms who just happened to be in the car park.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 26, 2010)

I reckon Josie could have won it too.

I agree with sending in Sam Pepper!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2010)

Truly great athiestic evangelism from John there - more of this sort of thing please


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 26, 2010)

what an absolute cunt that bloke mccrick is


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what an absolute cunt that bloke mccrick is


 
Nah, he's alright really


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 27, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Nah, he's alright really


he's not, he's a cunt. misogynistic wanker


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 27, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> shame,
> I reckon she stood a real chance of winning it too



Josie was really sweet and charming this year. Dominant in the Big Brother group and yet innocent. Would of/could of/ won the silly charade that is starting now as well as the  main series.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd like john mcc to win he seems  quite sweet under all the bluster


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope he has to stay...(John McC)
mind u it would be a funny to see coolio's face


----------



## D'wards (Aug 28, 2010)

That clown was horrific, no wonder they were all traumatised


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2010)

The clown provided the first laugh-out-loud moment of the series for me.
Nikki: "Oh, it's REX! I can tell by the hands..."


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2010)

That clown was bloody horrible but their reactions were hilarious.  I'm actually loving Ultimate BB and am quite looking forward to Victor and Michelle causing some trouble. 

Dunno what's wrong with me but Chantelle made me cry last night.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 28, 2010)

The clown was funny.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 28, 2010)

Terrifying.
Why did she think it was Rex? The man was obviously about 65+!


----------



## flash (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw Victor holding court in Nike Town in London about six months after he got out of BB. People will still asking for his autograph. 5 or 6 years on and he still doesn't look like he's changed.


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 28, 2010)

I've cried quite a lot this morning at Big Brother. I think that may say something about me, but still, the people in it this time do provoke empathy. I think...

That clown was the most terrifying thing ever. As someone with a phobia of people in costume, I think I would have vomited, cried and passed out.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2010)

Coolio's gone now "by mutual consent" (lol) after a row with Nadia. They're dropping like flies...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 28, 2010)

Oooh.
Nadia's getting rid of them one by one!


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 28, 2010)

Didn't Victor at some point get a job in the City?

Nadia's the only one with balls enough to challenge Coolio


----------



## Looby (Aug 28, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Coolio's gone now "by mutual consent" (lol) after a row with Nadia. They're dropping like flies...


 
Good, he was a total knob.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 30, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Who was Bea?


 
I saw Bea wondering round Shambala festival-she is very tall and looked sulky


----------



## Looby (Aug 31, 2010)

I loved the nominations tonight. Brian stubbing his toe and then projectile vomiting was hilarious.  I keep rewinding it.


----------



## OneStrike (Aug 31, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I loved the nominations tonight. Brian stubbing his toe and then projectile vomiting was hilarious.  I keep rewinding it.


 

lol, that was perfect!  I wanted not to like Brian but it is appearing difficult.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 3, 2010)

wow - this thread ain't been updated for days! 
One of my favourite HMs Glyn went in yesterday. I'm looking forward to seeing this on tonight's highlight show!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2010)

I LOVE this series. I'm now glad Josie went, it would have been different with her there.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 3, 2010)

Fuck off Nadia....Gggrrrrrr...


----------



## D'wards (Sep 3, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> Fuck off Nadia....Gggrrrrrr...


 
Brian's reaction to the serious Nikki comment "Perhaps Nadia is on her period" really made me laugh.

Gonna revitalise his career this, for sure.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 4, 2010)

Feltz back in the house
This is going to be a good week


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 4, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Brian's reaction to the serious Nikki comment "Perhaps Nadia is on her period" really made me laugh.


Me too ,actually had tears in my eyes, its one of the funniest few minutes of the entire ten years.


----------



## smmudge (Sep 4, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Brian's reaction to the serious Nikki comment "Perhaps Nadia is on her period" really made me laugh.
> 
> Gonna revitalise his career this, for sure.



Just caught this part on the repeat. Still giggling to myself


----------



## zoooo (Sep 4, 2010)

That was fantastic!

You forget how funny Brian can be.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 4, 2010)

Nikki is so outrageously witless I suppose it would be like kicking a kitten if he'd pointed out how bonkers she was. Brian is obviously a finer person than me, because I'd not have been able to resist.
Brian makes me smile.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 4, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Nikki is so outrageously witless I suppose it would be like kicking a kitten if he'd pointed out how bonkers she was. Brian is obviously a finer person than me, because I'd not have been able to resist.
> Brian makes me smile.


 
innit.
I did'nt expect to like Brian, but I can remember why he was a previous winner now.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 6, 2010)

So what do people reckon on Vanessa in the house?  I must admit I was sort of morbidly fascinated when she was talking about her gastric band the other day  and why has Nikki fallen in love with her? 
Victor is my favourite atm, Victor is the diary room is classic


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 6, 2010)

I liked the passive aggressive way she dealt with Nikki over the bed issue ...


----------



## pennimania (Sep 6, 2010)

I want Victor to win 

he was robbed in BB5 imo!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 6, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> I liked the passive aggressive way she dealt with Nikki over the bed issue ...


 It's what Vanessa does best.
 She's all about the passive aggression,
 that's why I find her morning phone in show on BBC London infuriating.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Sep 6, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> wow - this thread ain't been updated for days!
> One of my favourite HMs Glyn went in yesterday. I'm looking forward to seeing this on tonight's highlight show!


 
I walked past him in Cardiff 3 weeks ago  had to look twice


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm enjoying the big brother come dine with me.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Sep 6, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> I'm enjoying the big brother come dine with me.




yup especially when Sophia thinking potatoes grew on trees..


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 6, 2010)

The entirety of brian belos prep.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 6, 2010)

I do like Victor, he's an intelligent and pretty charming sort of man. 
But Preston is growing on me. His efforts at the gargling nominations had me falling around the place in fits. He really gave it his all, didn't he? Nearly bloody drowned himself.


----------



## Looby (Sep 6, 2010)

wtfftw said:


> The entirety of brian belos prep.


 
That soup was fucking hilarious. 

I wish Ulrika would just fuck the fuck off, she's such miserable old cow.


----------



## starfish (Sep 6, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> yup especially when Sophia thinking potatoes grew on trees..


 
I didnt watch BB10. Can someone really be that thick?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 6, 2010)

starfish said:


> I didnt watch BB10. Can someone really be that thick?


 
Ah, but she's so sweet. 

Wheras some of them do it for the "love me, love me, i'm thick" type attention, she really is a bit thick, and seems mildly embarrased by it


----------



## Looby (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought Nadia was dreadful on that last night too, definitely not the Nadia I loved when she was last on BB.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 7, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I thought Nadia was dreadful on that last night too, definitely not the Nadia I loved when she was last on BB.


 
Lost the vunerability of being scared people finding out she used to be a man. Just left with the diva strops, which before seems a symptom of her plight, but now just are a pain in the arse.

She refused to do Big Mouth, or Little brother, and of those "contractual obligations"


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 7, 2010)

I am not a Big Brother fan, and had no intention of watching this. But then I saw Victor was back, and dammit I couldn't resist.

They call him the plumber, because he likes to lay pipe...


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 7, 2010)

Just watched a few minutes prior to this is england. Not seen any of it up till now .... what is going on? is this celebrity big brother meets past winners or some such thing?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2010)

Why does everyone keep banging on about it being the last one? It ain't. As I already pointed out earlier Channel 5 are gonna be showing it next year Good ole Richard Desmond


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2010)

But it'll surely be totally different?
I bet Davina won't do it, the production team will be new people - it won't have the same feel at all. I assume anyway.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 9, 2010)

zoooo said:


> But it'll surely be totally different?
> I bet Davina won't do it, the production team will be new people - it won't have the same feel at all. I assume anyway.


 
dunno. 
If it does go ahead  the show will still be made by Endemol so not that much change.
Was surprised to find out UBB is finishing this  Friday for some reason I thought there was another week!
VICTOR TO WIN!!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2010)

Loved that bloke falling over the barriers during Vanessa Feltz's interview. Bizarre.

I'm afraid I'm quite boring and want Brian to win.
But I'm quite happy with the final ones, they're all nice. It was great that Nick stayed in last night, he's turned everyone around.


----------



## lemontop (Sep 9, 2010)

loved the BB winners come dine with me. Why on earth isn't Belo in ultimate BB? He's their number one fan. I'd rather see him in there than old sour face Ulrika.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2010)

That's a good point, actually.
Belo kind of annoys me, but it is weird he wasn't in there.
Did he not even pop in for a task or anything??


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 9, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Loved that bloke falling over the barriers during Vanessa Feltz's interview. Bizarre.
> .


 
That was actually quite exciting. I didn't think he fell over the barrier though - i thought it looked like he had climbed over and was gonna run onto the stage. I loved it when the cameras didn't know quite what they were doing afterwards and accidently focussed on some of the audience looking in horror at the incident. And then when Vanessa said she wanted Brian to win and everyone booed. But they were actually booing  the climbing man as he got 'taken away' by the burly security men & no one wast even listening to Vanessa babble on. Vanessa's face when she thought they were booing Brian


----------



## zoooo (Sep 9, 2010)

Hehe!
Yes it was rather exciting.
I liked the way Davina nearly swore and then stood up to have a good look. Most presenters would have carried on and not even referenced it - pretended it wasn't happening (which I always find quite annoying).


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 10, 2010)

Well that episode was pretty shit. I liked the bit where they followed brian but all the davina bollocks


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 10, 2010)

(((Vanessa Yelps)))


----------



## D'wards (Sep 10, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I thought Nadia was dreadful on that last night too, definitely not the Nadia I loved when she was last on BB.


 
She tried to commit suicide this week, apparantly. Didn't try very hard though, by the looks of it.


----------



## Looby (Sep 10, 2010)

D'wards said:


> She tried to commit suicide this week, apparantly. Didn't try very hard though, by the looks of it.


 
If that's true, poor Nadia.  I'm going to ignore the rest of your comment...

I feel really sad it's over. Nikki to win for me, she's been lovely.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2010)

I think Brian'll win it. Him or Victor would be my choice.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd like Nick to win it, that would be a journey.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2010)

There would have been a nice symmetry to it if Nasty Nick had won. Ah well. Boo, etc.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 10, 2010)

oh balls, I jinxed him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2010)

So, Chantelle will be out next. I reckon Brian will win, but don't know whether Nikki or Victor will come second. Could be either of them, tbh.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2010)

I've just twigged that of the seven who started tonight, there were two housemates who were actual celebrities before BB and they were the first two out. The other five were just ordinary Joe Bloggs types when we first ever saw them. I know Chantelle was *in* Celeb BB and furthermore that she won it, but she wasn't a celebrity when she went into it.

I'm sure that says something about something or other, but I'm buggered if I know what it is.


----------



## teccuk (Sep 10, 2010)

Damn nicks out


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I've just twigged that of the seven who started tonight, there were two housemates who were actual celebrities before BB and they were the first two out. The other five were just ordinary Joe Bloggs types when we first ever saw them. I know Chantelle was *in* Celeb BB and furthermore that she won it, but she wasn't a celebrity when she went into it.
> 
> I'm sure that says something about something or other, but I'm buggered if I know what it is.



It means we're keepin' it real.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 10, 2010)

Great tribute to Jade Goody - she really set the standard for BB contestants.  I believe that it's a given that if she was still alive she would have won this easily.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 10, 2010)

MikeMcc said:


> Great tribute to Jade Goody - she really set the standard for BB contestants.  I believe that it's a given that if she was still alive she would have won this easily.


 
Jade really was the ultimate BB housemate.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2010)

Brian or Nikki to win, please!

Chantelle was only in her series (as it was the celeb one) for 3 weeks, not a proper 3 months. And really, she's only interesting for her romance, without that what has she done? Absolutely nothing, she's really dull.

That Jade part made me cry.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 10, 2010)

Aye, toss up between the two, they've both been so much fun!  I loved Brian's reaction to being followed.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2010)

MikeMcc said:


> Great tribute to Jade Goody - she really set the standard for BB contestants.  I believe that it's a given that if she was still alive she would have won this easily.


 
I really don't know about that. 
She was completely and utterly reviled after that Celeb BB she did with all the carryings on with Jo O'Meara, Danielle Lloyd and Shilpa Shetty. I see on tonight's show that Jade got Max Clifford on the case, so maybe he could have turned it round for her. He seems to have the magic touch. But she was only taken back into the public's affection when it became clear she was dying. Of course it was a tragedy that a young mother should die of cervical cancer. No question. 
But it's completely a matter of conjecture whether or not Clifford could have worked his magic, but Danielle Lloyd and Jo O'Meara aren't what you might call popular now, are they?

Eta - And you're right it was a lovely tribute.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I really don't know about that.
> She was completely and utterly reviled after that Celeb BB she did with all the carryings on with Jo O'Meara, Danielle Lloyd and Shilpa Shetty. I see on tonight's show that Jade got Max Clifford on the case, so maybe he could have turned it round for her. He seems to have the magic touch. But she was only taken back into the public's affection when it became clear she was dying. Of course it was a tragedy that a young mother should die of cervical cancer. No question.
> But it's completely a matter of conjecture whether or not Clifford could have worked his magic, but Danielle Lloyd and Jo O'Meara aren't what you might call popular now, are they?
> 
> Eta - And you're right it was a lovely tribute.


Even Shilpa Shetty recognised she wasn't racist.  Outspoken, and open to her feelings, yes.  As shown in the tribute she was absolutely heart-broken being shown as racist.  People can easily say shit in the heat of the moment that they later regret, it shouldn't necessarily mean that they should be hung-drawn-and-quartered over those comments, just their reactions afterwards.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 10, 2010)

Get a life folks, I don't believe that I'm the next to post.  Congrats to Brian on winning.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2010)

MikeMcc said:


> Even Shilpa Shetty recognised she wasn't racist.  Outspoken, and open to her feelings, yes.  As shown in the tribute she was absolutely heart-broken being shown as racist.  People can easily say shit in the heat of the moment that they later regret, it shouldn't necessarily mean that they should be hung-drawn-and-quartered over those comments, just their reactions afterwards.


 
I wouldn't dispute any of that. 
But
I still am not as sure as you that Jade would have been a sure fire winner of this UBB, had she lived. Mainly because at the time she was diagnosed, there were any number of threads on forums all over the place wittering on that she was only claiming she was sick to garner sympathy. Or that it was a cynical plot by Big Brother to do a bit of damage limitation, seeing as she was on Shilpa Shetty's home turf. Yes, that's shocking now, in hindsight; but it definitely happened. She was redeemed in the public eye *because* she died. So if she had not died, I really don't know that she would have been as popular now, a scant few years later, _among BB voters_ as you reckon. After all, Nasty Nick has been Nasty Nick for ten years, as he said tonight. It would all depend on Mr Clifford and his doings. Because that's the way showbiz works.

It's a bit reminiscent of the Diana carry on.
Before she died people were getting a bit little sick of her. She seemed to exist mainly to tell us all how hard done by she was. And that her ex-husband and the rest of the Royal family were a shower of terrible rotters. While swanning around in the millionaire lane and having more privelige than any of us norms would ever manage in fourteen lifetimes. But the papers were also telling us that she was bonkers and a phone pest and a bit of a scary bunny boiler who threw herself down the stairs while she was pregnant and in the grip of bulimia.
But when she died, it was A TRAGEDY.
And yes, of course it was sad that a woman of forty odd with young kids should die so needlessly. But if she had lived, things would be different. We wouldn't have people thinking she was next door to a saint. And some people still do. And will do for a long time to come. Our perception of her would be different, because we'd see reports of who she was shagging, who she married and any more kids she might have had and who she might have been unfaithful with and what sort of illnesses she might have developed and all that mundane sort of stuff which diminishes a person in the public eye.

Marilyn Monroe, Jimi Hendrix and James Dean - ditto. How many of their peers who were as talented at the time and who are still living are held in anything like the same mythical, heroic regard as any of them?
None.
If you are famous and you die young in tragic circumstances, you leave a legacy. People who are alive don't have that. And we end up seeing them for what they are - human beings with faults and foibles.

God, I feel like a right party pooper now. Sorry about that.

Edit to add - if we had a blinking life, would we be sat in on a Friday night??


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 10, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I wouldn't dispute any of that.
> But
> I still am not as sure as you that Jade would have been a sure fire winner of this UBB, had she lived. Mainly because at the time she was diagnosed, there were any number of threads on forums all over the place wittering on that she was only claiming she was sick to garner sympathy. Or that it was a cynical plot by Big Brother to do a bit of damage limitation, seeing as she was on Shilpa Shetty's home turf. Yes, that's shocking now, in hindsight; but it definitely happened. She was redeemed in the public eye *because* she died. So if she had not died, I really don't know that she would have been as popular now, a scant few years later, _among BB voters_ as you reckon. After all, Nasty Nick has been Nasty Nick for ten years, as he said tonight. It would all depend on Mr Clifford and his doings. Because that's the way showbiz works.
> 
> ...


 
No need to apologise, we've all been there.  The show has really polarised opinion.  The last bit about Davina really brought a tear to my eye, she has been involved for so long and is a lovely lady (real life as well as the TV profile).


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2010)

True, that. On both counts.
I doff my cap to you. Or I would if I posessed such an item of apparel.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2010)

That was ace.

Please come back as good on Channel 5!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 11, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Edit to add - if we had a blinking life, would we be sat in on a Friday night??



I haven't had time to watch it yet. I recorded it and I was trying to avoid finding out who had wan but accidently found out when I went on twitter this morning.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought they did really well with the final send-off show. They put a lot into it and it worked really well. Quite moving really. Big Brother's been an interesting phenomenon, all told, and for all its (numerous) bad points it's something I'm glad happened.


----------



## Looby (Sep 12, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought they did really well with the final send-off show. They put a lot into it and it worked really well. Quite moving really. Big Brother's been an interesting phenomenon, all told, and for all its (numerous) bad points it's something I'm glad happened.


 
I really, really enjoyed it. 

I haven't been as obsessed with BB in recent years but I am still sad it's gone. Seeing all the old faces has reminded me how brilliant some of it was, bye bye BB.


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 12, 2010)

so apparently Preston and Chantell have got back together


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 12, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> so apparently Preston and Chantell have got back together


Yeah, lets see how long it last this time. I think he should leave the poor woman alone.

I think Jade was the ultimate BB contestant simply because we watched her story from the beginning, the middle and then the end.

How fucking indulgent to have a 4 hour send off - most of which was pointless padding - dinner with Dermot, wtf?

The stupid of stupids is that we're likely see it back on C5 next summer, here's hoping it's more like the american version.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 12, 2010)

maldwyn said:


> The stupid of stupids is that we're likely see it back on C5 next summer, here's hoping it's more like the american version.


 
Hope not, it's vile.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 12, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Hope not, it's vile.


That's why I like it 

The housmates do the evicting, power of veto, head of house, have's and have nots, competitions rather than tasks and no demented crowds - with some tweaking it could work here.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 12, 2010)

Ha, I really like the BB UK style of reality TV. It's still a bit ramshackle. The US one is just... horrible. All slick and nightmarish!
I also like that in the UK ultimately, good, nice people tend to win. It seems the opposite in the US. *shudder*


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 12, 2010)

Finally got round to catching up with the 4 hour send off. I was more moved by it than I thought I'd be. The Jade tribute and the short film celebrating Davina were well cool. Loved the last shot of Davina and Brian looking up at the fireworks.
 But why was there nothing from Russell Brand? Unless I missed something there was  no footage or comments from him whatsoever and considering he presented Big Mouth for years he was a big part of that show.
Hope C5 don't mess about with it too much but it can never be the same without Davina.


----------

